# Have to share this with you all. So excited......................



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Was wondering if I can join this board 

We have had 8 full IVF goes, 3 pregnancies, all sadly m/c and ectopic 

We had started the adoption route, this was taking so long as I have Multiple Sclerosis, and they were looking into it (which is right, so they should) , but in the meantime, my SIL and brother had been talking for over 2 years about offering to be a surrogate for us.

We had no idea of this, nothing at all 

They started looking into it after they had their first child 2 and a half years ago, read up on it all, downloaded everything they could find, looked on websites, and knew they wanted to do it, but thought they ought to finish their family first , their second child was born in June , and in July they came to us offering to be a surrogate to us  

Well we couldn't believe what they were saying, myself and SIL burst into tears, they went away that night, and we met up with them a couple of days later, we were armed with as much info as we could find, and gave it to them , thinking that they hadn't looked into it properly, and this would change their minds, we went home, they put the children to bed, and within a couple of hours they had contacted us, saying they knew everything we had given them, and they still wanted to do it  

Me and my husband were totally gobsmacked that someone would want to do this for us,Iwent to the kitchen, and he went to the garage  , we didn't speak for ages, then I went to him, and said we need to talk about this  

Well that talking has gone on, all four of us have now had our counselling done, all the forms have been signed, we are due to sign our contract on the next few weeks  

We feel very lucky to have been given the chance, its an amazing feeling, and one I wanted to share with you all  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Dee

Jo,

You know how thrilled I am for you both.

Just wanted to wish you heaps of love and positive vibes for your new journey, (on your offical new board/thread  )

Loads of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Jo 

I am so happy for you and you know where I am anytime you need a chat.

So ecited for you.

T xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

Hey Jo & Paul

You all know how excited we all are about this for you, it's all happening, it's brilliant  It's real!   

Heaps of love to you both
Glad you feel able to share this with everyone 
Amanda xxxx


----------



## Bels

Dear Jo and Paul,

This is brilliant news .... and what wonderful SIL and Brother you have.

I am truly sending        your way and will be following your journey with excitement.

Love and Hugs ... Belinda x


----------



## *Kim*

ElaineW said:


> IOut of everyone on this site you so deserve it to happen for you.


Quite agree with you there Elaine.

Jo you know how pleased and excited we are for you & Paul. I cant wait to meet your Brother & Sister in law they are one special couple.

love kImx x x


----------



## carole

What fantastic news. 

I have been following your story ever since I first logged on to this site many years ago (THINK i WAS ABOUT THE 500TH MEMBER) 

This time next year I hope you have your much longed for baby in your arms.

Lots of love

Carole

xxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages  

I will keep you all updated on what happens and when 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo and Paul

this is fantastic news- you have a very special brother and sis in law

I have everything crossed this works for you

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Wow....thats fabulous news 

What an amazing thing for you SIL and brother to do.....they obviously realise what fab parents you will be 

Much love and luck to you, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mel

Excited with you right here mate.

Your Brother and SIL are truely wonderful people  - looking forward to seeing them again next week aswell as you   hugs and tears all round i think.  

Luv n Hugs

Mel
x

Extra chuggles from Jess x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Woweeeeeeee!!!  Thats wonderful news.  I know that you have been following my story so I can't wait to follow yours.  Surrogacy is an overwhelming and fantastic experience.  From the bottom of my heart I wish you all the very best.  You have a wonderful brother and sister-in-law there to fulfill your dreams.  I am so excited for you i think I may get drunk tonight!!! Ha!

Take care hun

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo

LOl, what are you like 

I have been follwing your story very much, and it has given us so much hope, we are so excited, can't wait to get started now.

Thanks again everyone, your messages mean so much 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Hun

Hi Jo

If I could be a fairy godmother for a night, and wave a magic wand and wish for a happy ending for anyone, it would be you. Luckily it looks like I won't have to, as you are blessed with two special people to help you anyway!  

I am so happy for you both, and look forward to following your story in this new and exciting chapter!

Hun xx


----------



## Freckles

Hi Jo,

I remember you from cycle buddies when you got your last neg - I seem to remember you and your dh going for a long walk together and it was all so sad - hope I'm rememering right here!  Anyway I'm so pleased for you that you're dream can live on. We've been given a second chance by a wonderful lady who is our surrogate and I'm currently going out my mind on the 2ww!

My experience so far of surrogacy has been great, especially having your own personal cycle buddy who is feeling all the same anxieties as you - good luck!

xxxx


----------



## Jo

Oh Freckles this is wonderful news, and you are thinking I am the right one, (we always go for long walks when things get hard) 

Wishing you all the luck in the world, please do let us know how things go  

I am keeping everything crossed for everyone  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

Jo and Paul

Just wanted to add my best wishes.  What a wonderful brother and SIL you have.  What fantastic news, I am so excited for you both 
Best of luck, can't wait to hear about your new and exciting journey. 

Jane x


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi Jo

Just seen this and wanted to send you both the most massive of hugs and best wishes for your new journey. Will be following your thread like a hawk!

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## Suzie

how did i miss this thread? 

you know how blooming amazing i think this is for you  fanbloooomingtastic! 

will be following your journey all the way  

xx


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo

Wow, I've just read your news and I'm so thrilled for you, absolutely thrilled for you and Paul.

Everything is crossed that everything goes well for you and your wonderful SIL and family.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Jo and Paul

What wonderful news this is

You both deserve this soooo very much

What a wonderful Sil and family you have

I will also be following your journey to much happiness

Love to you both

Emxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Jo and Paul
Just wanted to wish you the very best of luck on your journey and I hope you can soon be as excited as we are at the imminent arrival of a little one!
Love Jaq

PS Good luck Freckles too for your 2ww hun.


----------



## crownmum

Hi Jo

What wonderful news. Good luck to you all!

Jayne


----------



## Fidget

How did I miss this!!!!!!!!!!!

Jo this is such wonderful news hunni, So so so pleased for you, what wonderful family you have    

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## REC

Wow Jo & Paul

You so derserve this & what fantastic family you have..

Love

Roz
xx


----------



## sunfish

I missed this too....fantastic news 

Wishing all of you    

love

Camilla


----------



## **Tashja**

Jo 

Let me know if you want to be added to our Surro/IP list !!!

So when are you hoping to get started 

T xx


----------



## cindyp

Jo, so this is where you are hiding.  

What wonderful news, so pleased for you both.  What a wonderful family you have.

love
Cindy


----------



## Jo

LOL thanks everyone, I am so proud to be on here , your messages mean so much, they really do 

Tasha, I would love to be added please, we hope to start in Feb/March  , after our holiday 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jan welshy

Wow Jo and PAul, just found this thread.
How bloooming fantastic!!!!!!!
Great news for you.
Take care.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## raffles

Jo and Paul

Just wanted to add my best wishes, good luck and I look forwarding to hearing all your news. 

Best Wishes

Raffles


----------



## GAIL M

Jo and Paul,

Absolutely delighted to read your news, I am made up for you both 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## nicky30

Jo and Paul

Have only just seen your news.

I am so delighted for you.

What a wonderful SIL you have.

All the very best xx

Nicky x


----------



## KarenM

Jo

I have been a bit absent from the boards lately.  But just saw your signature and had to check this out.  So chuffed for you and Paul.  Hope everything works out for you and that you will be celebrating Christmas with a little one next year.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 

It is starting to feel real now, think it has sunk in a little  

Can't wait to get started now 

Thanks again everyone.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

What a lovely feeling you are going to have with the clock strikes midnight on New Years Eve.  So much to look forward to in 2007.  It's going to be your year Jo!! Keep us updated with everything. Sooooooooo excited for you.  Wooooooohooooooooo      

Love Lisa xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Blimey Jo, just found this by chance!!!!!!


I AM SO SO OVER THE MOON FOR YOU!!!!!!

What an wonderful thing your SIL is doing for you, I so hope it all works out well for you. I went to The Esperance years ago when I first started IUI, I think the new chap is meant to be really good, I know my local NHS hosp use them now.


Wow, wow, wow!!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Jo

LOL
Thanks Lou 

By the way love you're new skydiving picture   

p.s.
We are over the moon too, just keeping everything crossed that it works for us 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi
Just to say all the counselling is now done, the consent forms are signed by us all, we had to go through everything, down to who was going to hold the baby as it was born , there were lots of sad stuff we had to work through, but so pleased its moving 

We now need to get a will done and life insurance for our surrogate 

Have a great Christmas everyone, and hope that 2007 brings lots of dreams true  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LB

Hi Jo

I am so pleased for you and Paul................ life begins. 
can't wait to follow your news - but in the meantime have a great Christmas and a fantastic holiday.

what a special family you have too 

love to you and Paul

LB & AB
X


----------



## Laine

Jo & Paul,

Have only just seen this and feel totally thrilled for you both.

What a fantastic gift.

Love Laine xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Dear Jo and Paul

Have Imed you, but just want to say Fantastic news. Next year I can't wait to be congratulating you on the birth of your baby.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi Jo 
Ive just found this too  

what wonderful news to read!

 it all go's perfectly 

   

~Dizzi~


----------



## CAREbear1

Just wanted to say

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]Good Luck for your appointment

xxx[/move]


----------



## Jo

Hi everyone 
We have had such a long day, got to Eastbourne at 2pm and got out of the clinic at just before 6pm !!!

Paul done his bit fine and well  

Paul and I then had to go in, talked about the last IVF cycles, and he doesn't think I will produce many eggs , but he is going to start me off on day 21, buserilin to DR, and then Puregon and maybe Menopur as well !! to stim. I had to have a scan which was fine .

Surro and DP then had to go in, spoke about everything and what drugs Surro would have to have, she has to have 1 injection 4 weeks before my day 21 then another 4-5weeks later and then HRT and cyclogest. She seems to be fine with everything, bless her, she is taking it all in her stride 


We than all had to go in, talk everything through, the one point that might make us wait is that Pauls sperm might need to be frozen for 6 months which is a bit of a pain, but not the end of the world, but we will find out about that on Monday , but if we don't he said we can start my next cycle !!!, although that will be whilst we are away, and I want to be here for SIL first injection, I want to help her as much as I can, although I don't need to start any drugs until the following month, I need to be here for SIL , so looks like if Pauls sperm doesn't need to be frozen we will be start March  

He did talk about %  , and we don't have a big chance of this working, but in our eyes its the best chance we have so we have to take it and see what happens  

Take care everyone

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Shezza

I can't believe I have missed this thread   sorry!!

Dear Jo  & Paul, 

I am so thrilled that this is all happening for you now. You two truly deserve to be a mommy & daddy and it's finally going to become reality for you   

Your SIL & brother are absolutely wonderful people for helping you to catch your dreams, it's going to happen this year for you hun 

Hope you have a lovely, relaxing holiday cos in the not so distant future, those lovely relaxing holidays don't happen anymore   they are fun filled, yet hectic but are amazing, believe me!!!  

Loads of love always

       

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo & Paul

Glad all went well for you all today, you're on your way - wishing you so much love and luck.

Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Freckles

Wow! You could be underway really soon. Do you know why they might be freezing your dh's swimmers? Fingers crossed you don't have to so you can get started in March.

Like you I've been really amazed at how unphased my surrogate was about doing IVF, she's been injecting progesterone for 3 months now and hasn't moaned once - they're just amazing ladies I guess, but it's hard not to feel guilty. I'm spoiling mine with lots of special pressies to ease my conscience!

xxxx


----------



## Jo

Its all done to rules and regs from the HFEA.
It might be Ok because she is a family member and we know her .

They are amazing people, it amazes me, it really does  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I hope that you escape quarantine I had to endure 6 months with my known donor even though we had been TTC for 4 months at home - so had exchanged bodily fluids- and had screening tests before this, and were both consenting adults and I was happy to sign any waivers but **** would not accept us to use fresh (not frozen and quarantined) sperm, as we were not married or in a committed relationship!!
L xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am so very happy for you both  
Glad the appointment went well, bet your feeling quite drained too, so 

 and Enjoy your  

~Dizzi~


----------



## lisabelle

Hiya Jo

I remember our very first appointment.  We were all so nervous.  It felt like we were sitting outside the headmasters office in school! 

My Dh had his sperm frozen and we had to wait six months.  We didn't find that too difficult because I had only just started my hormone treatment which I had to take for 3 months and I then had fertility treatment so we had alot going on.  I was told that the reason for the 6 month wait is actually because of HIV and other infections/diseases.  Apparently it takes 6 months for anything to show in the sperm so that is why the HFEA have this rule.  (hope i got this right  )

Well you have certainly started your surrogacy journey.  I am so very happy and excited for you hunny.  

Good luck to all involved.

Can't wait for updates!!

Lisa xx


----------



## Suzie

Jo & Paul

I could not be more excited for you , so cant imagine what emotions you are going through 

I wish you all the  in the world 

Have a fantastic holiday 

love
suzie xx


----------



## leo

Just wanted to say, I wish you all the best of luck and I will keep my fingers crossed for you all.
Take Care Lynne.xx


----------



## sk

Wishing you lots of luck 
love 
karen x x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

     

Just to let you all know that we got the decision today on whether we had to freeze Pauls swimmers or not, and the decision, is NO we don't have to  

So pleased as we can now start to get things moving, instead of having to wait for another 6 months 

So we are going to go away in 3 days time to Hong Kong, New Zealand and LA    , and hopefully it looks like we could be starting on my March cycle  

Thanks for you messages everyone, they really are appreciated

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

That's Fantastic News JO  for you 
hope have an amazing holiday 
  


~Dizzi~


----------



## Kas

Jo and Paul,
Have just seen this amazing amazing news.  Im so thrilled for you both, like several others have already said, you deserve this very much.  What a wonderful selfless thing your family are doing for you.  I shall keep my eye on how its all going with excitment.


Love 
Karen XXX


----------



## SueL

Jo and Paul, that's such fantastic news - have an amazing time away and then we're all behind you when you get back!

Love Sue
xxx


----------



## Freckles

Jo - that's fantastic congratulations! We're off on Weds for our 12 week scan (feeling nervous and excited!) so we might pass in the air!!

Have a fab holiday knowing you've got something really positive to come back to.

xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

That is such great news Jo, I have a sneaky feeling that 2007 is going to be a good year for you  

Have a fab holiday and look forward to reading the news when you get back

Love Lou xxx


----------



## jan welshy

Congratulations Jo and Paul.

2007 WILL BE THE YEAR YOU BECOME MAM AND DAD I AM SURE OF IT.

l
WelshyXXXX


----------



## LB

Jo And Paul

Life begins @ 

fantastic news - i am delighted for you both - and a supersonic holiday too - looks like you are on a roll to me hunnies 

Have a great time and roll on March

LB


----------



## Celia

Jo & Paul

I have only just seen your news and just wanted to say how exciting for you. You have an amazing family to do this for you.

Enjoy your holiday and will now follow your progress

Celia


----------



## janeo1

jo and Paul

Just wanted to wish you all the best. Fab news for you both. I'm sure that 2007 is going to be your year!  Have a fantastic holiday enjoy it. Look forward to reading your future posts

Jane x


----------



## sophie

Dear Jo and Paul

This is such fantastic news! Have a wonderful holiday

Sxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Fantastic news- now you can go on hols and relax !

xxxx


----------



## Bels

Jo and Paul ...

Just caught up on this thread and I wanted to say ....Well Done ... Fantastic News!!!!

Have a wonderful time away ...

Bels x


----------



## Jayne

Brillaint news Jo & Paul   Enjoy your fantastic holiday, and then come back to amazing things   Have such a good feeling about all this for you   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## cindyp

Jo, just seen your post.  That is fantastic news, so pleased for you both.

Have a lovely holiday   

Cindy


----------



## KarenM

Jo and Paul

Good luck for everything.  Great to read your news.  Hope you are having a great time in NZ, can't wait to read the next instalment on your return

Love
Karen x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone, we are back form sunny NZ  

We are going to get started on our journey to parenthood with our special muumy in about 3 weeks  , can't believe it is happening so fast 

Love and hugs to all
Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Welcome back Jo and Paul. You must be so excited. Can't wait to hear how it goes - we are all behind you!


----------



## **Tashja**

Wow Jo and Paul 

3 weeks will pass in no time !!!

I am so excited for you and your family embarking on this wonderful journey together !!!

Loads of love to you all

T xx


----------



## Freckles

Hi Jo,

Welcome back! Great news that you can get going so soon - looking forward to hearing about it all.

Tashja - I just noticed your ticker - congratulations, you must be thrilled!

xxxx


----------



## Suzie

3 weeks to go  

How excited for you both am I 

xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Blimey I think we are all going to be glued to our puters for the next few weeks!  

Hope you have had a lovely holiday.

Very excited for you all

L xxxxx


----------



## kee888

jo what wonderful news for you and dh cant wait to see your news and i wish you all luck what a great homecoming pressie from holiday bet you cant wait for 3 weeks but im sure it will fly will keep an eye out for news hun xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 
It is going to be quite a bit longer until things get really moving as our surro needs to be sync'd with me , but at least she gets started and then me a few weeks later.

I am sure it will be moving so fast, can't believe I will be going through tx again, never in my dreams did I think I would 

Thanks again everyone

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

Great news , you must be so excited.....3 weeks will fly by.  Will be following your progress, and wishing you all the luck in the world. Im sure that 2007 is going to be your year!  

Jane x


----------



## Jayne

Welcome home Jo   Hope you had a brilliant time away   Can't wait to follow this part of your journey.  Really excited for you and Paul  

Good luck!   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone, just a quick update....

Just to let you all know we have postponed the surrogacy for another month, as I checked out the dates this morning and it is only just 2 weeks before we start, and because of being away Paul and myself haven't had our bloods done, and they take a few weeks to come back, but all this is fine with us, don't want to rush into it, it needs to be calm and planned well  

Thanks to everyone for the messages  x x 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## lisabelle

Hiya Jo,

Welcome home!  Sorry I haven't posted a message before now.  I am so so excited for you.  Your blood tests results will be back in no time hun.  Can't wait to hear when you do your first injection!!!!  I will keep popping on to follow your story.  Evie is wonderful.  She was four weeks old yesterday.  She is filling out lovely and has chubby cheeks like me.  I cannot describe the way I feel about my sister, I love her so much.  Being a Mum is so overwhelming.  I know that you are going to have your happy ever after just like I have, and my god you thoroughly deserve it.

Loads of love

Lisa xx


----------



## Lucy

Hello Jo and Paul

I haven't been on this site for many months, and I don't know what made me have a look in my lunchbreak, but I am so glad I did!!

This is terrific news - how exciting for you both. I will keep everything crossed for you, and keep popping back for a progress report.

Lots os love, 

    
Lucy & Pete XXX


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo - sorry to gatecrash your thread, I'm so excited for you as you know.... but what's added to the excitement is to see a real blast from the past, our wonderful buddy from the early days on FF, Lucy posting - Lucy I've sent you an IM, so hope you get back online to see it (If you don't, you wont see this either! ).

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Jo

, I agree Sue, it is wonderful to see Lucy back on here 
I hope you do see that Lucy, I was so chuffed to see you had posted, Thank you x x 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## kee888

jo what wonderful news hun i just wanted to say i love the new ticker too its so nice to see someone with some wonderful news love kee n pat megan xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine

Jo,

Welcome home!

Can't wait for you to get started.....thinking of you  

Laine xx


----------



## nicky30

Welcome home Jo and Paul

Can't wait to follow your tx.    

Good luck for when you start - not long now!

Nicky x

P.S. Lucy - congrats on your little boy! I remember meeting you and Pete and your gorgeous little girl in Stratford a few years back


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 
We start a month from today as the old witch has shown up fr me  , so surrogate starts this time next month, and I start on day 21 of that cycle, can't wait now, so excited.

We are all on vits and whey to go , had all our bloods done and drugs are being delivered very soon  .

Take care everyone

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

hey that sounds great Jo! Lots of luck with this  


xxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Excellent news Jo

1 month will fly by  

T xx


----------



## janeo1

Great news Jo!! 4 weeks will fly by, and you will be starting before you know it.  I am so pleased for you and Paul it is so exciting. . 

Jane x


----------



## Allie K

Jo  

I have only just seen your fantastic news and wanted to wish you and Paul the very best of luck.  Not long to go until you start and I hope that you have the success you deserve.  

Love

Allie


----------



## Suzie

WOO HOO  

we need a count down  JO  

xx


----------



## cindyp

Heaps of luck for next month   

love
Cindy


----------



## LB

Jo and Paul

will be thinking of you both
great news - the time will fly by

LB
X


----------



## Jo

Well all the drugs came to day !! 3 boxes of them  , so just waiting for the lovely AF to arrive 

Also need to sort out the life assurance!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Bels

Oh Wow Jo!!!

I am so excited for you and Paul ...

Sending you heaps of     

Shout if you need a AF dance     

Loads of Love ... Belinda x


----------



## carole

Good luck Jo and Paul


----------



## Jayne

AF dancing feet at the ready if needed!  

Heaps of luck to you and Paul   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## DawnJ

Dear Jo and Paul,      

As you know, its ages since I was posting regularly on the boards but today I found your wonderful news and just had to log in to say hello and congratulations to you both. I can imagine how you must both be feeling and I can feel the excitement in your posts. What wonderful family you have to help you realise your dream. You both so deserve this!!

Think of you often and send my love as always,

Dawn xxx   

PS- couldnt believe that smiley was still there!


----------



## Shezza

Dear Jo & Paul,

Well guys, the time is near for your journey to begin and I am so excited for you both!!! 

My dancing feet are on the ready too  

Wishing all the love & luck in the world for your journey and really hope that at the end of it, YOUR baby will be fast asleep in your arms!!

Love always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie

Shezza said:


> My dancing feet are on the ready too


Ditto   sooooooooooooooooooooooooo excited 

xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 

Hi Dawn, lovely to see you on here  

Can't believe we should be starting next Saturday !!! OMG !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## nicky30

Good luck Jo & Paul       

Nicky x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

have everything crossed for you

will be eeping an eye on here for your news

xxx


----------



## carole

MORE Good luck Jo and Paul

and hello Dawn  

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine

Hey Jo & Paul,

Heaps and heaps of good luck wishes to you both.....

Love Laine xxx


----------



## Fee

Jo and Paul
This is amazing! I'm so excited for you both. I feel so positive for you both.
WOW too - lovely to see Dawn posting       
Will definitely be keeping an eye on this board for fantastic news to come
Fi xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
We are starting !!!
Af appeared early , so we go to the clinic tomorrow for SIL to have her first jab, and I start in 20 days !! 

OMG OMG we are so excited.

Please please make our dream come true  

Love 
A very excited Jo

x x x


----------



## janeo1

Fantastic news   so excited for your both. After all you have been through over the years, Im sure this is going to be the happy ending you and Paul deserve so much.

  *LOADS OF LUCK TO YOU *  

Jane x


----------



## Bibble/Bubble Monster

WOO HOOOOOOOO  I'm so excited . . . .and i just cant hide it . . . .


----------



## Marielou

Fantastic news Jo!!!  All the best for SIL tomorrow .... all my luck and love going out to you     

Marie xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Fandabadosy Jo, this week is going to be a good week for the oldies like us on FF. ( I dont mean age!) 

Tons of luck to you and SIL

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue MJ

Way to go Jo... the excitement is really hotting up now!  You'll be starting just before I fly off to Oz!!!


----------



## Pilchardcat

Goooo Jo, your our Girl and we are right behind you with this   

Tons of love & luck again
Amanda xxx


----------



## Bels

Fab News Jo ... Good luck to all of you for tomorrow!

Bels x


----------



## nicky30

Great news!! 

Good luck Jo and Paul. I have everything crossed for you.

Nicky xx


----------



## LB

ooooooooooooooooh fantasticola  

may all the luck and love and support you have from this entire site be with you for this journey hun 

re IM - did my bit on Saturday as promised  - so   here we come.

LB
X


----------



## REC

Great news Jo & Paul

Roz
xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Great news !!!!!

Good luck over the next month or so 

T xx


----------



## Shezza

Great news Jo & Paul,

 for the next few months 

Wishing you all the very very best!!!!!

Lots of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone  

Today went well  injection went well for surro  , she was very well behaved 

My scans are booked for 23rd April, 1st and 4th May, and hopefully EC 7th May  , I start DR on 9th April.

Still can't believe we have started !!!  
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jayne

Soooo excited for you!  Heaps of luck!   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## *Kim*

You know how pleased we all are for you Jo. So excited now you have actually started the journey.
Loads of 
[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=55][/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=7 delay=75] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=4 delay=65] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=5 delay=55] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=3 delay=45] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=2 delay=35] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=9 delay=25] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=8 delay=15] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=55] [/move] for you all.

Love kImx x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Bibble/Bubble Monster said:


> WOO HOOOOOOOO  I'm so excited . . . .and i just cant hide it . . . .


----------



## Shezza

Heaps and heaps of love & luck to you all in your journey!!! 

 and may your dreams come true!!!

Lots of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## janeo1

Very exciting stuff, will be following you all the way
Jane x


----------



## carole




----------



## lisabelle

Hiya Jo

I am so glad I popped on here today.  I read your story from the beginning again and when I read your last post I started crying.  My DH just ran in the room to see whats the matter with me.  Oh god I know the feeling you have.  The excitement is off the scale.  I just told DH your story and he told me to put one of those funny faces with a cross on top from him!! In other words he is sending you     Ha Blinking men!  Oh Jo I got a lump in my throat and butterflies in my stomach for you.  You really deserve this and I know it's gonna happen.  My sister and I have such a bond.  Evie is going to be so proud of her aunty when we tell her.  Well I am going to be hooked on this thread.  I can quite understand why so many followed my thread.  Me and Evie will be popping on for regular updates.

Lots of love and luck to you all.

Lisa xx

P.S. Evie sends you a very special milky kiss and she has thrown in a burp for good luck!!


----------



## Kas

Jo and Paul,
Heaps and heaps of luck to both of you,  sending you tons of     
love Karen XXX


----------



## sam

Hi Jo,
Have not posted for years but just had to say I am very excited for you and Paul and I will keep everything crossed for you!!!

Huge hugs,
Take care,
Samxxx


----------



## Jo

OMG Hi Sam  , long time , see things are going well with you  

I can't believe I start DR tomorrow OMG !!!  , excited or what 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Good luck Jo and Paul 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks Carole  
x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

good luck Jo and Paul

shall be wathing for your posts!

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Jennifer

Masses of luck Jo - I shall be glued to this thread now


----------



## Debs

*Happy downregging day Jo 

Your special journey starts a new chapter today

So many of us have got everything crossed for you

Have you had your first jab/sniff yet?

Love

Debs xxx

Sending you lots of*
                             
​


----------



## Jo

LMAO !!
Thanks everyone.
Yes the first jab has been done  

I am trying to stay as positive as possible 

I know we have many hurdles to jump, but a little message to my body, "Please please be nice to me, do what you can to help us have this last chance to have our own baby, I will listen to you as long as you listen to me  , thanks" x x

I best change my ticker to the next stage now  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, it's all go for you and Paul now.  Masses of love and luck to you and to your special people!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

​EVERYTHING IS CROSSED FOR YOU HERE
JO & PAUL.
YOU TWO DESERVE THIS TO HAPPEN
YOU DESERVE TO HAVE YOUR OWN CHILD
YOU WILL MAKE THE BEST 
MUMMY & DADDY
WISHING YOU BOTH ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD.
LOVE KIM, PAUL & JOE 
xXXx​                     ​


----------



## GAIL M

Jo and Paul,

Wishing you all the very best of luck on your journey, 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Laine

Dearest Jo & Paul

Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck 

Love Laine xxx


----------



## carole

I will also be glued to this thread


----------



## Freckles

Hi Jo,

Is it me or has this come around really quickly?!    Wishing you lots and lots of luck with your cycle. Happy sniffing/stabbing.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Jo and Paul

thinking of you both on this journey

keeping  that your dream comes true

you both deserve this so very much

all my love and thoughts

Emxx


----------



## Megan10

Jo and Paul,
You don't know me but I have followed your journey as I made my own over several years on this board. I wish you so much love and luck. Your SIL and brother are amazing people and you and Paul so deserve this chance!
love MeganXX


----------



## LB

Jo and Paul

Good luck to you both - will be thinking of you all and looking forward to all our news
  

LB
X


----------



## Jennifer

Just popping in for my daily 'fix' of this positive thread


----------



## Jayne

Wohooooo, you're off!  Will be glued to this thread and wishing you and Paul so much luck every step of gthe way   

Loadsa love 

Jayne x


----------



## Jo

You lot are lovely  
Thank you so much for your messages, they mean so much to me 

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Jo and Paul,

You both are truly two wonderful people who deserve this so much.   

Wishing you both lots of love, positivity   and  for your journey

All our love

Vicki and Leigh x


----------



## janeo1

Wishing you masses of    and  luck Jo and Paul.  Happy stabbing 


x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone
My SIL had her last jab yesterday , had a nightmare day though , she, bless her had locked herself out, had the children with her, but nothing to feed/change them into, so we brought some stuff for them and off we went , we got to the clinic the nurse took the injection off me, and then came back saying it wasn't all there !! OMG !! so they used one of theirs and said as it was the same batch as theirs, when I got home and found it I could take it down on Monday as I have my DR scan then , thats fine, so I thought, until I got home and it wasn't here !!!.
So now talking this afternoon with the company I got it from as it couldn't have been in there when I got it, OK so I didn't check it , but thought it would be fine , anyway if we don't get any joy from it, need to pay out another £180 for the jab they used yesterday !! How annoying is that !!
(sorry I am moaning, guess you can tell I am slightly hormonal - D Regged)  

Ignoring all that  we are doing well, getting lots of side effects , both of us, you should have heard us in the car on the way down yesterday, 2 very hormonal woman in 1 car, very funny  

I will keep you all updated, thanks again for all your messages, hopefully WHEN this works I will print all this off and keep them in a scrapbook  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Wow Jo, not long to go now. I have a good feeling about this one   What's another £180   ?
It will be worth every penny when your little one is in your arms. Can't wait. 

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL

Arghhhhh what a day!  Hope you get the jab stuff sorted!

Good luck Jo and Paul!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Ooooooooooooooooh not long now   Exciting   I can just imagine you two in the car ranting


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Jo,
Wishing you lots of luck guys! The hormone uprage will be worth it in the end ! Looking forward to good news very soon !
Love
Sam
x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

good luck for Mon- been thinking of you all 

hugs

xxx


----------



## Suzie

was Paul in the car with you?  if he was!!


----------



## Jo

No, he was lucky he wasn't  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LB

Dear Jo and Paul

Will be thinking of you all tomorrow - and wishing you all postive thoughts    

best wishes coming your way

LB
X


----------



## janeo1

Good luck tomorrow

x


----------



## DizziSquirrel




----------



## Lou F ❁

All the best for tomorrow 
lol
lou xx


----------



## Pilchardcat

*GOOD LUCK JO & PAUL

For Your 1st Scan*​       ​*
Loads of love
From us all
x x x x x x*​


----------



## Jennifer

Good Luck tomorrow Jo  

I'll be thinking of you 

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Good Luck Jo and Paul

thinking of you both

love 

Em Ian & Willowxxxx


----------



## Jennifer

Just popping in to see if there is any news ?


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Thanks for your lovely good luck wishes, they have worked  

I am downregged with no cycts  , so I start stimming on Friday  , this time I am going to be stimming for at least 11 days, maybe more if needed, normally I stim for 10 days and no more, but they are happy to see how I go an stim me for longer if needed to get the best possible result for us  

SIL starts progynova on Weds and I have to go down there again on Thurs for some more tests , we both have a scan on 3rd May, SIL for lining scan and me for follie scan.

Can't believe we are doing this still, we both feel very lucky to have been given the chance 

Feel very happy today that things seem to be going right, just hope it all continues  

Love
Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL

Ohhhhhhhhh Jo fabby fabby news!  Roll on Friday, the next step!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Gr8 news Jo glad things are going to plan for u all.
lol
lou xx


----------



## Jennifer

That is fantastic news Jo      Keep us posted 

xx


----------



## carole

Brilliant news Jo - glad all is going well. Keep it up  

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LB

great news Jo.

keeping everything crossed for you and all thougths POSITIVE 

LB
X


----------



## Freckles

Jo,

So glad it's going smoothly. Happy stimming  

xxxx


----------



## Bels

Jo,

I just caught up on this ... fantastic news!

Happy Stimming and Happy Lining Growing!

Bels x


----------



## janeo1

Fab news Jo    Happy stimming good luck for first scan 

Jane x


----------



## Martha Moo

*Good Luck Jo

for starting stims today!!

keeping everything crossed for u and paul

              

Love Emxx*


----------



## carole

with the stimming Jo and Paul

xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Good Luck, hope we ave news very soon !
Sam
x


----------



## Jennifer

Come on Jo   We are looking for news - You could always make something up 

  

xx


----------



## Jo

LMAO !!
I have done my first stimm injection 

Can't believe we are really doing this.

SIL is feeling so much better now she has started her HRT (progynova) , and can't wait to look after our babies  

I admire her so much, whatever happens she has given us hope when we thought there wasn't any, so we will always be so grateful to her for that, whatever the outcome  

Grow follies grow...............please  

Thanks again to everyone, it amazes me how much support we have got, I hope all your dreams come true and the ones that have come true, you deserve it so much  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Fantastic Jo !!  Well done you and SIL 

I love checking in on this thread 

Keep us posted !!!

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## nostalgicsam

Hi Jo,
This is wonderful news, you deserve it so much, here's to fab follies !  
Sam
x


----------



## carole

Great news Jo

Folly - growing -dance >>>


----------



## SueL

Great news that the first stims are done.  When's your first stim scan?  Good luck Jo!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

My first stim scan is Thurs and SIL has her lining scan the same day , think we might have to toss a coin to see who goes in first  , mind you I should really, because if there isn't any follies then it doesn't matter about the lining , Oh ignore me, just having a little worry about being a poor responder  .
I can't do any more, well not that I know of, I am getting loads of protein, having protein drinks, taking all the vits I should , thats all I can do, and of course go with the flow 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cindyp

Good luck for Thursday, Jo.

Cindy


----------



## janeo1

Sounds as if you are doing everything you can chuck.  Keep positive thoughts flowing Jo.  I second Caroles follie growing dance            , good luck for Thursdays scan

Jane x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

good luck with the scan hun. So glad you were OK with the pen in the end 

[fly]*GROW
Jo's follies
GROW*​[/fly]

       
       
       
       
       
       
       
       ​
Sparkles x x x x


----------



## Jennifer

I am sure it will be fine Jo   With all of us cheering you on, how could it not ?  

   

xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
We got 5 follies, would have loved more, but if we get 1 embies for SIL to look after for us, that would be fantastic , back again on Monday to set me up for EC on Thurs (hopefully).

Just need the follies to grow nicely and contain so lovely eggs 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoooooooooooooo Jo !!

How exciting - Still sending lots of   your way 

xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                                                               [/move]
 *JO  * ​[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=85]                                                                [/move]


----------



## lisabelle

Woweeeee  things are certainly moving for you now Jo.  So excited for you.  The amount of follies that you have isn't that important, it's the quality of the eggs hun.  Someone could produce 18 follies but that does not mean that there will be an egg in every one.    Oh I remember all this as if it was yesterday. I was on lucozade isotonic drinks and stuffing bags of nuts!!! Come on follies grow grow grow!  Come on eggs be the best ones ever!  Good luck with egg collection hun.  You won't feel a thing.  All I can remember bout it was walking down to theatre and then the next thing I knew I woke up with DH sitting next to me and I was asked by the nurse did I want tea and toast!!!! Strange or wot?  Cant wait to  hear all about it.  Good luck again honey.

Lots of love


Lisa and Babay Evie xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
Just got back, and they have postponed EC until Saturday , I now have 6 maybe 7 follies but only 2 are of a good size (19) the others are about 12 , so I have to stim for another couple of days and scan again Thursday, hopefully they will be all Ok and EC will be Sat  

He thinks we should get 4-5 eggs but I am not pinning my hopes on that at all as I know how I respond, and if we get 1 I will be happy 

I am sure he knows what he is up to, I do really trust what he is doing, he really wants to do EC at the best time which he thinks will be Saturday, I am just tired and want to get off all these drugs.

Come on follies please please grow, we really do need you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Jo heres a grow follie dance for u
i hope all goes well for EC 
       
       
       
       
       
       

    
   

all the best to all of you.
lol
lou xxxx​


----------



## carole

Hi Jo

6 or 7 follies is great, and there could be some more hiding too!

Grow follies grow


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo

Been thinking of you a lot.  You never know what will happen with the follies but praying for as many as possible for you guys!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxx


----------



## julesuk

Hi Jo

I have just read your news, how fantastic!!! 

Will be keeping up to date with you now. 

Good luck, you both so deserve this.

Love Julesx


----------



## Jo

Hi .

Ok follies this is a firm little talk to you 

I can't wait to see you tomorrow, but am also so scared incase you haven't grown, please please show me tomorrow what you are made of .
I feel you have grown, but who can tell.

You have us all waiting for you to show us how many eggies you have  

See you tomorrow !!

love Jo
x  xx


----------



## Jennifer

GOOD LUCK for tomorrow Jo - You know we will all be thinking of you and your lovely SIL 

Keeping it all crossed for you 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## janeo1

Oh Jo Im willing them follies to grow GROW  *GROW*    
Keeping everything crossed for you, masses of luck to you both for scan tomorrow, I will be thinking about you and looking for your news when I get home from work.

Jane x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

have everything crossed for your all tomorrow

Follies- listern to your mummmy! she needs you to grow big and strong so your aunty can keep you warm!

hugs

xxx


----------



## carole

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Jo


----------



## sophie

hi there

Lots and lots of luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking about you.

Sxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi
Well I have had Ec put back again , need to stim for 2 more days.

My follies are growing but Dr Chui wants them a little bigger , to give us the best chance, so am happy with that.

I also have 8 follies now, but he thinks only 6 will be big enough, but thats better then nothing 

So back on Saturday for another scan and EC is booked in for Monday 

Thanks everyone for your support, it really means so much 

Love Jo


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*JO* Sorry your having an extra couple of Days Stimming -
It will be Worth it tho 

      

PMA  PMA  PMA PMA  PMA  PMA PMAPMA  PMA  PMA PMA  PMA  PMA PMA
PMA  PMA  PMA PMA  PMA  PMA PMAPMA  PMA  PMA PMA  PMA  PMA PMA​


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo

Thats a great number of follies thats fab! They will be lovely and mature eggs too on Monday, its all good!!!   

EVERYTHING incuding Caspars podgy fingers are crossed for you

Lots of love

Lou xxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks
I am feeling lots better after thinking about it today  , was feeling a little low about it all, and of course the extra £800 for drugs, but  

Whatever will be will be, but God I hope it is good  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo It will hun, try and not think about the previous attempts, this is totally different this time with your lovely surrogate  

Big hugs


Lou xxxx


----------



## SueL

Jo, the doc's know what's right and it's frustrating when you build yourself up for a date and then it gets moved and you have to get your head round it.  Hang on in there and I'm folly dancing for you!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bels

ah Jo ... the extra growing time will be so much better for laying day    Don't think about other cycles, this is a new exciting journey with your lovely surrogate.

   lots of growing vibes over the weekend ..

Love and Hugs ... Bels x


----------



## jayb

Dear Jo

Just had to post on here, you are always so supportive to everyone else and I am so thrilled that you have been given this chance by two very special people.
I know how disappointing it is to have a date in mind but it is good that the clinic are being so thorough the eggs need to be the very best.

Just wan't to wish you all the very best for Ec and ET, the 2ww and I really hope the next 9 months. 

Surrogacy may have to be something that we need to think about it and you are truely an inspiration and so very strong.

Lots of love to you, Dh and family.

Jaybxx


----------



## jan welshy

Jo and Paul, these follies are just making sure they are ready to ensure the best outcome ever!!!!!!!!
This is the one I am sure of it.

Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone, I will keep you posted after my scan tomorrow 

I am sure EC will be Monday, I am feeling very uncomfortable and unable to sleep on my tummy, so something has to be growing in there, I also look like SIL is going to look in 4 months time    

love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

sending lots of      to you all

hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## Jo

Yippeeee EC is Monday !!!!

Dr Chui was very pleased with the growth today , although he couldn't see them all. Only could see 5 of the 8 as my ovary has gone walkabout  , scan was painful, but we are very pleased with what we have now  

Looks like I will be having a GA for EC (never had this before) as Dr Chui said it might be quite uncomfortable getting to my ovary.

So trigger jab at 10.30 tonight, and off to Eastbourne on Monday for 8.30am for EC at 10.30ish  

Take care everyone 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

That is great news hun. Wishing you loads of         for Monday

Will be thinking of you x x x x


----------



## carole

Good luck for EC  Jo - can't wait to hear your news.

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Good luck from me too Jo,  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## sophie

Dear Jo

fantastic news. I wish you all the luck in the world for monday and the next few weeks.

Thinking about you so much

Sxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

over the moon for you all     

good luck for monday- will be thinking of you all

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## Shezza

Wishing you both all the very best!!! 


    

LOve always

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saphy75

Everything crossed for you all      

pam xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Wow Jo !!!

All systems go and then next week on to the 2ww !!!! So excited for you and I already have everything crossed for you and your sister-in-law !!!! 

Hope they get lots of great quality follies for you !!

T xx


----------



## Laine

Ooooo tons of luck Jo xxx

Laine


----------



## Jennifer

Hi Jo

Just flying in to wish you all the very best of luck for tomorrow 

































































































































Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Bels

Hey Jo,

Fantastic news and Good Luck for tomorrow!

GA is fine .... I had it and felt absolutely fine!

Can't wait to hear the news ....

Love and Hugs ... Bels x


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo and Paul

Jo, masses of luck for EC tomorrow hun, wishing you all the very very very best, GA's are FAB!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jo & Paul may this be just the start of sleepless nights 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Sal

Good luck Jo & Paul

Thinking of you & wishing you every      

With love

Sal xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone 

I am so nervous this morning  

Just about to get dragged off here and off to the clinic, so I will let you know when I get home, hopefully that there were some eggies waiting for us  

Love Jo
x  xx


----------



## Jaq

Oooh Jo - hope all goes well today and good luck continues all year        
Will be thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed you get some lovely eggies and they make brilliant embies.
GOOD LUCK!!!
Love Jaq


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo and Paul

i know you have left for clinic however wanted to send you lots of    

thinking of you all

love and hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Sorry only just posted, but having real problems with laptop.

Thinking of you this morning, Caspar still has his podgy fingers crossed for you  

Hoping you get lots of eggies today

Loads of luck


Lou xxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Any news !!!! Gawd I am so impatiant - lol

T xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
Thanks again for all your support 
I am very pleased and gobsmacked to say we got 7 yes 7 eggies out of 8 follies  

To say we are pleased is an understatement  , I was wanting 1 so 7 is fantastic !!

Had the GA and pleased I did as I am in quite lot of pain now, but worth every twinge  

So just need our 7 eggies to get jiggy with Paul swimmers and wait for the call tomorrow  

They think they might do a day 3 transfer as Dr Chui wants to do it as he says we are a special case  ,bless him  

Thanks again 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja**

7 eggies !!!!! Wooooooweeeeeeee !!!!

Sounds like your clinic are being wonderful and giving you every chance of a  !!! 

I bet you are glad now they let you run to today  

So happy for you !!

T xx


----------



## Jennifer

Congratulations Jo on 7 Eggies !!!!!!!!!

You must be over the moon - will keep sending those  for eggcellent embies   

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Thats eggtastic news Jo!

Well done hun!

Mr Chui sure is looking after you well!  

 for the 'jiggy' bits!  

Sparkles x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo and Paul       
am over the moon for you guys-
well done on your 7 fab eggies-
hope pauls boys get jiggy with your eggies!
hugs

Mez
xxx​


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo that is fab and amazing!!!

Hope this wretched laptop works for the next few days, will be so excited to read your news!!!

Tons of luck


Lou and Caspar xxxxx


----------



## Bels

Well Done Jo!  Thats fantastic news!

here's to getting jiggy over night    

Rest up hun .... Bels x


----------



## SueL

Jo, I'm made up for you and Paul.  Absolutely chuffed you must be grinning (even if you're uncomfy!).  EVERYTHING is crossed for all of you especially the getting jiggy stuff in the lab!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30

Wow! Lucky 7! That is great news. Well done Jo.

Good luck for the next few weeks. I will be watching for news.

Nicky x


----------



## sophie

Dear Jo and Paul

What fantastic news! Absolutely delighted for you both. 

Keeping everything crossed for the call!

Sxxx


----------



## Lisa

Jo and Paul xxx

so pleased for you, been following all the rainbowers from a distance xxx

much love to you both 

Lisa xxx Charlotte and Christopher xxx


----------



## Jo

We are here waiting for the call.
I am so scared, just hope we have 1 embie for our SIL to look after.

Please please have good news for us  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo, you have no worries, you are going to have at least 4 to choose from!  

I am out for the rest of today, so can you text me your good news!

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## suemac38

All my positive thoughts are being sent your way & i am crossing everything!!!

Best of luck.


Sue X


----------



## *looby*

Jo & Paul,

sorry i am a bit late logging on  

So Chuffed -  7 wonderful eggies   

 for your call 

Debs xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Jo

Sending you loads of   for the call hun  

Sparkles x


----------



## Jo

OMG !!!!!
We have 3 and 2 more possibles  , those 2 are just fertilising as they looked  

ET is Thursday at 1pm  

Over the moon is an understatement  

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## REC

Aww fab news Jo..

Hugs


Roz
xx


----------



## Bels

Wow Jo!

What a fantastic result!  The "jiggy" has done the trick!

Bels x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Gr8 news Jo fingers crossed.
take care
Lou xx


----------



## HJW

Fab news Jo - you must be thrilled!! 

Good luck!!

Hayley x


----------



## DawnJ

So thrilled to see things are going well and your babies are on their way!
WIll be thinking of you all on Thursday and sending prayers for the little ones to nestle in for the next nine months.
You are such a special couple and so deserve to have your dream come true. I feel sure that your time is finally coming!!
Bless you all,
Love Dawn xx


----------



## Laine

Great news Jo & Paul....good luck for Thursday xxx

Laine


----------



## carole

Fantastic news Jo and Paul !

This 2ww is going to be such a nailbiter


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone  

Still can't believe that we have some embies of our own  

Just hope and pray they play nicely tonight , one more call from the clinic tomorrow and then hopefully they will be safely put back where they are going to snuggle in for 9 months  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## LB

Hi Jo 
Fingers, toes, legs, arms, and anything else crossable is crossed 
I am so excited for you all.  I am keeping you in my thoughts and praying hard that this is going be your time.  It just all feels so right.
look forward to hearing your news, big postivity thoughts and dreams heading across the miles to you and your family.

take care and stay cool hun 

LB


----------



## SueL

Aw Jo, absolutely brilliant news!  All crossed still for you guys!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Eggcellent Jo xxx 

so pleased for you and Paul, you both are such a special couple, Will be thinking of you both on Thursday and for the nailbiting 2ww your babies are on thier way hun 

xxx

Everything crossed for you 

Lisa big snogs


----------



## Jo

Hi Embies, hope you stayed strong and healthy over night, I thought of you so much, just need to know you are ok and will be with us tomorrow

x x x x


----------



## Jo

Embies thanks for listening to me  

OMG OMG OMG !!!!   

We now have 6 embies to choose from tomorrow !!!
3 have really come on since yesterday, so added to the other 3 OMG!!!!

They are all doing well so ET is 1pm tomorrow  

Can't believe it, I really can't 

Love Jo
x  x x


----------



## Bels

That is brilliant news Jo!  What a great position to be in!

Good Luck to you, Paul and your Lovely Angel Surro!

Bels x


----------



## Mish3434

Jo,  I have been following your story for a while and I am so pleased that you everything is going well, good luck with the ET tomorrow, sending your surro lots of sticky vibes        

Shelley xx


----------



## LB

you better believe it hunny cos this is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

sticky sticky embies please hold tight
hang on in there for all your might
and make a dream for Jo and Paul come true
then i can scream from the roofs wooooohooooooooooo

good luck hun i am delighted for you - will be thinking of you all

LB


----------



## sophie

Hi Jo

Wow! What absolutely fantastic news!! So delighted for you.

Lots of luck for tomorrow

Sxx


----------



## leo

All the best Jo & Paul.
And to your surrogate.


Lynne xx


----------



## Suzie

woo hooooooooooooo  Love it love it love it  

Fantastic news  

 for tomorrow 

xx


----------



## Mummytoone

that is such fantastic news Jo, well done both of you!

What a great start you are off to!  

lots of love

Louxxxx


----------



## *katie*

Wow Jo, that's amazing news to read...congratulations!!

Lots of   and   to you all for tomorrow....

Katie Xx


----------



## SueL

Jo, just gone goosebumply.  WOW 6 brilliant brilliant news.  Good luck for transfer tomorrow.

Rooting for you all the way
Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30

6 embies!! OMG   

Jo and Paul (and your lovely SIL)      for ET and the 2ww

Nicky xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone  

I am so chuffed it has gone so well so far 
Must have taken the right concoction of stuff this time  

Just need them to go back where they need to be, don't like them being in the clinic alone , I will feel much more at ease once they are back with SIL.

I am pleased they are doing a Day 3 transfer, hopefully they will be able to choose the strongest ones  

Thanks again everyone, have been getting lovely messages all day, it is lovely of you all  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Wow six embies - marvellous news.


 to SIL


----------



## sam

Jo,
that is soooooo great!!  Am keeping everything crossed for you!

Samxxx


----------



## janeo1

Fantastic news Jo!!  I haven't been able to log on for a few days, and couldn't wait to log on to see how you were doing.  Way to go girl!! 6 embies is absolutely brilliant    Everything is looking really good.     so pleased for you all. 

jane x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Jo


----------



## Jo

Hello Embies.
I hope you have stayed strong and healthy over night, we are coming to get you today  .

Aunty Caroline is coming to see you and you are going to meet her, she is going to look after you until you are big and strong, and hopefully in 8.5 months time, you will be in our arms  .

See you all at 1 !!!  
x x x x x x


----------



## Shezza

to you all!

Will be thinking of you!!

Love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

Good luck to you and paul today hun xx

also lots of love to your SIL what a honey of a Auntie she is xxx


everything crossed for you today Jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 
All 5 of us safely home  

Caroline had 2 8 cells returned today, they were looking very good, they were compacting  
They grade from 1 to 4 and they were a grade 3.5 !!!! The nurse did say he is very careful with grading and very rarely gives a 4, and ours looked fantastic  , we saw them in the lab, they looked so lovely and were moving around so much  
We are so over the moon, can't believe we have got this far.

There very pleased with the other 4 aswell, and say they good enough to freeze, but as they are compacting they are going to leave them for 2 more days and try and take them to blasts and then freeze them  

We have never had such a fantastic result.

Dr Chui said we had exceeded his expectations  , we have exceeded our expectations,but are so pleased we have, never have we been in this position  

Now its the long 2ww  

Thanks everyone, we are over the moon to get this far, long may it continue  

Love Jo

x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Such fandabbtastic news Jo hun. Well done.   to Caroline

Look forward to hearing the progress reports. Im soooo hoping for you hun, i really am  

                      

Sparkles x


----------



## Bels

Amazing news Jo ... so pleased!

Positive vibes for you all      

Bels x


----------



## LizzyB

Huge luck to you all Jo......absolutely everything crossed for you 



Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lisa

Way to go Jo and paul and your lovely SIL

heres to a smooth 2ww and the BFP at the end of it xxx


good luck to both of you 


come on embies get sticking!!!


----------



## Jennifer

Jo - Congrats on SIL having 2 smashing embies on board   Heres to a speedy 2ww for you both and   for your little ones 

Lots of love and luck
Jen xx xx


----------



## *looby*

What truley Wonderful News   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

WOW WE JO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is amazing! Sounds fantastic to me!

Ahhh will be glued to your thread now, tons of luck to you all


Love Lou xxxx


----------



## LB

fantastic news Jo - couldn't be better!  

will be keeping Caroline and you in my thoughts and praying very hard for you all

take care hun

LB


----------



## sophie

Dear Jo and Paul

This is just so fantastic! Your post almost had me in tears!

Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next 2 weeks. Hope you manage to get through it and get some sleep

much love
Sxx


----------



## SueL

Oh Jo, tears in my eyes, so pleased for you, with you all the way on the 2ww aswell!

Love and luck
Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Lisamarie♥

Jo&Paul

this is fab news,im thrilled for you all,i had a few tears of joy and i have goosebumps all over me,i have a greta feeling about this as im sure everyone else does.
love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sal

Jo

Absolutely delighted for you... keeping everything crossed and praying that you have the best news ever in 2w.

With love

Sal xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Posted to you on your other thread, but thrilled to bits for you.  

Hope the 2ww flys by for all of you 

Lots of love


Lou xxx


----------



## Marielou

Been away for a week so haven't had a chance to see how things were going - I couldn't be more thrilled for you both!  Hope the 2ww flies by for you all and that it won't be too long until we're all waiting with baited breath for baby's (ies?!) arrival,

Marie xxx


----------



## lisabelle

Well this is amazing news Jo. I am thrilled for you.  Just rang my sister, mum and hubby to tell them your news.  I remember the 2 week wait when my sister was carrying our baby, it's long and hard but I just know your outcome will be the same as ours.  Bring on the BFP!!!!!!!!  Evie is growing so quickly. I am still having a little cry here and there as it is still unreal.  I am loving every second of her.  We are going to court today for the parental order hearing.  Evie has my sisters surname at the moment, so we cant wait for her to take our name. Oh Jo I am going to send you all my positive vibes for a very happy result.  WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO  come on little embies get stuck right in to your aunty's lining.  Goooooooooood Lucccccccccccck Jooooooooooooo!!!

Lots of love 

Lisa xx

Ps  EVIE JUST FILLED HER NAPPY WITH EXCITEMENT FOR YOU


----------



## Jo

Lisa, you have given me goosebumps 

Have a wonderful day at court, I bet it must be an amazing feeling, awwwwww your surname, thats the best  .
I am sure you are enjoying every minute, you sister is a special woman, very special, surrogates are amazing ladies, they really are.

I still can't get over what they do, I respect them, all of them so much  

Take care everyone, Oh and SIL says she feels fine today  

Hi Everyone, thanks so much for your messages, they really mean loads and loads  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole




----------



## Celia

Jo

Amazing news!! Will keep everything crossed for you for the next two weeks!!

Love Celia


----------



## Jennifer

Ooooooooooh I have got goosebumps reading that too 

Jo - I hope the time isn't crawling along for you but that it is speeding along nicely   And for your lovely SIL !  Does she read the boards   If so,  SIL  

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Jo

Hi 

We are waiting for the call today to see if our other embies have made it to blast today, if they have and they are good enough, then we will have some to freeze , I can't believe we will have, this stuff just doesn't hapen to us, but this cycle has been so different, who knows  .

Caroline is fine, she doesn't read the boards, she is too busy with her children , but I always pass on your wishes and messages to her  , we are seeing her tomorrow, I will try not to pamper her too much  , yeah right  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## janeo1

Fantastic news Jo,    .  Masses of      for you all, hope them little embies are snuggling in nice and tight.  Will be with you all the way through the 2ww, keeping everything crossed for you all.  You so deserve this to be your time. 
Love Jane 
xx


----------



## Jo

OMG !!
We have 1 grade 1 blast !!!
Nelson said it was fantastic, one of the best  
So of course we have frozen it, it was rude not to  

This has made our day, its the icing on the cake, it really is  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mel

WOW Jo and Paul

What a brilliant result and as you say the icing on the cake now - brilliant news 

Chuffed to bits for you 

Mel, Tony and Jess
x x x x


----------



## Pilchardcat

*Dear Jo & Paul

Can't tell you how pleased we are for you both about this cycle, think you have all done fantastic to get such superb results with your embies

   Sending all our love & luck to you all by the bucket!   

Amanda, Ian & Millie
x x x  * ​


----------



## LB

Hi Jo

RESULT!
great news - what a positive cycle this is turning out to be for you. - pleased SIL is feeling good too!

keeping you all in my thoughts

LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone

Fab jo, your right its the icing on the cake!

Yeee haaaaaaa....................

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Laine

Jo & Paul,

Fab news....thinking of you all xx

Laine


----------



## sophie

Absolutely fantastic news! So delighted for you. 

Sxxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Fantastic News Jo,

Absolutely delighted for you all    

Luv
Gailx


----------



## **Tashja**

Wow Jo.

A blast in the freezer and 2 in the oven being baked !!!   

So excited for you.  Hope Caroline is feeling OK 

T xx


----------



## Jennifer

Jo !!! That is such fantastic news !    Am loving this thread


----------



## **Tashja**

Jennifer - I agree.

It is great to see a lovely arrangement like this unfold from the start. 

Go Jo Go !!!!

T xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone, just hope it has a happy ending   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Now now Jo.... there is no happy ending, as this doesn't end, it's a very happy and ongoing beginning, in about 11 days from now, there will be the best beginning you could ever dream of and a pregnancy that we are all so looking forward to sharing with you!

Love to you all,

Sue xxx


----------



## cleg

lotsa   +   +   coming to you + your SIL Jo  

wish you all the luck in the world + like sue just said its the begining of a happy long road ahead  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## SueL

Just logged in Jo to see how you and your SIL are doing!  All is still crossed!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

I am on the wine,   , and caroline has just text me to say she has bad period pains ?? must be the lovely cyclogest as it is only 3 days since ET.
I will keep you updated, but not sure she will tell me too much, and I don't want to keep asking  , although want to know everything 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## cleg

you do right having a tipple   enjoy while you can  

hope SIL aint suffering too much + its all for a good cause    

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## carole

Implantation .........?


----------



## Jo

, I hope it is, but bless them they are only 6 days old , not sure implantation happens now thought it should be tomorrow or Tuesday, mind you, you never know your luck  .
I am feeling very positive and relaxed over this, it feels so good and right  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL

Jo, so chuffed it's all going well, good on you having a tipple as Cleg says!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Its so nice we have a blast as back up as well, that was just fantastic news yesterday  

OK I will shut up now  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## SueL

Don't shut up cos I love hearing! and yes a blasto in the freezer!


----------



## lisabelle

Message to Jo's embies..............................

Now listen here little ones.  You have a very important job to do.  You have an amazing aunty who is going to look after you for nine months and the most precious and wonderful mum and dad to give you endless love.  Get comfy in your aunty's womb and behave!  I am praying for you every night. 

Lots of love

Lisa xx


----------



## Jennifer

No shutting up allowed 


I had period pains on 2ww too - very common remember the voting room thread


----------



## **Tashja**

Jo 

I had pains through my 2ww's too - very normal !!! 

I am sure those embryo's are settling down for a very comfortable 9 months  

Keep your chin up Hun

T xx


----------



## Bels

oh Jo what a result!

A blasto in the freezer and 2 snuggling in!

Please keep sharing  ....

Love ... Bels x

PS ... I'll have a glass of wine with you tonight ... rude not too


----------



## *Bev*

Jo

I'm being very nosey and reading this thread   so so pleased for you, and sending you all the   I can find...  

Bev xx


----------



## Jo

You be as nosey as you like  

Caroline was feeling poorly yesterday with an upset tummy, but she is much better today  

Still keeping everything crossed   , this 2ww seems to be going to fast for my liking 

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Bels

Jo ... it's those blooming botty bombs ... they are terrible


----------



## Jo

Well I thought that but she has been on them for 11 days now ??, anyway she is much better today, so I am relaxed again


----------



## Bels

Glad she's feeling better .... sometime those botty bombs can creep up so to speak


----------



## Freckles

Hi Jo,

I've been away and missed all the excitment - but so pleased that the cycle has gone well and that you even have a little insurance policy in the form of your blast. 

Fingers crossed for a bfp.

xxxx


----------



## Jennifer

OMG I am almost as nervous as you Jo   It seems like a long 2ww to me - I keep checking every day


----------



## janeo1

I keep checking progress too.  We are all with you Jo so don't shut up please.    Glad your sister in-law is feeling much better 2ww wait are always full of niggles and odd pains as you know. Keep positive chuck and drink as much vino as you like.  Everything still crossed for you

Jane x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 

Caroline is feeling fine, I want her to be puking for England, but nope  , the only thing is she isn't sleeping, bless her, it must be playing on her mind so much.

As for me, having a little negative day today for some reason, had a few problems at work about getting test day off, but have in the end, and also the practice manager asking me today, if this does work will you be coming back !!!, God we haven't even done the test yet, and I am out the door  , Oh and just to finish it off, she told me I wasn't entitled to any maternity/adoption leave/pay, so thats nice after 24 years of working there  , all I want to do is get to test day and then take it from there.......some people  

Must keep positive, I must keep positive   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Jo for your cruddy day. Anyway, I thought adoption leave was mandatory now, so they can't refuse it, and it should apply across the board. Hey ho, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Concentrate on   vibes.


----------



## carole

ElaineW said:


> yep tell your boss to bogg off coz you aint coming back anyway
> The twinnies will be keeping you too busy


  Good one Elaine!


----------



## Pilchardcat

Aww Jo    

     kick today into touch!  Hope tomorrow is brighter for you and you feel more  


Loads of love to you all
Amanda xxx


----------



## Jaq

Hi Jo

Just wanted to add all my positive thoughts, good luck wishes, etc.!! May you have another 8-9 months of waiting - for the best present of all 

Love Jaq


----------



## **Tashja**

Hi hun

Sorry you had a bad day 

What a meanie boss you have !!! We will kick her @rse when we get to that stage - like Elaine says the twinnies will be keeping you too busy to go back anyway   

Hope Caroline is ok.

T xx


----------



## *Kim*

Half way there Jo. Hope you have had a better day today.
Love kImx x x


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone 
Nothing to report, no symptoms, but hey its only half way through have another 7 days yet, so still hoping things will change for us  

I was speaking to one of the partners today, and she said if it came to it, she is sure they would work something out for me, and was annoyed that the practice manager done what she did yesterday and stressed me out 

Oh and just to say, it wasn't my boss who said that yesterday  , he is lovely 

Seeing Caroline tomorrow for lunch, so can't wait for that  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Ooooh, how exciting Jo  

Send her some PUPO vibes from us!  

Hope you sort things with work, but think of number one at the mo, its not worth getting stressed over  

Am thinking of you x x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi jo

Ahhh try not to have a negative day.

Crikey your practice sounds just like where I work! Is it the same practice manager!!!!   What a cow!

Like Elaine said there is no way you will have time to go back anyway so no problem!

Lots of love


Lou xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hi Jo,

Sorry your manager was so   yesterday.  

Enjoy your lunch out tomorrow,

  Marie xxx


----------



## carole

Hi Jo

Hope it was a better day today

 

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Hope you enjoyed your lunch with Caroline - and she is OK and filled you in on all the goss!

Still thinking of you

Sparkles x


----------



## Jo

Hi
Had a lovely afternoon with Caroline 
Not much goss though, she its feeling much , or not telling me 

She has said that her meals 2 nights this week have made her feel ill , but other then a few pains/niggles daily, nothing, she is sleeping well, and acting as normal as poss.

I haven't got a clue  how this is going to plan out on Thursday, we really hope it is positive, I am so scared it is going to be a negative , but if it is, its no ones fault, we have all done our best, and we will have to get on with things, but until Thursday I must try and get my positive head on..............God it is so hard.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Sue MJ

Jo - I'm sure all is gonna be just fine!  So keep downing that wine and make the most of the 2ww the way no one else ever can!!!  .

Love,

Sue xxx


----------



## Suzie

Oh I am so excited, nervous and everything!  

you see the problem was in their job title Jo! practice MANAGER! there are all the same  

keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers 

xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Ahh Jo, cant wait till Thursday! Great like SueMj said you can down the wine, fab! 

Keep your positive head on !!!  

Love Lou xxx


----------



## REC

Snuggle down little embies.. We're rooting for you..

Roz

xxx


----------



## Marielou

All the positive vibes I can find coming your way ....

Marie xxx


----------



## janeo1

aww Jo, try to keep smiling hun.  Not long to go now, nerves must be shot but you have done great so far!! hang in there.            Positive vibes coming your way roll on Thursday!

Jane x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwwwww Jo - I have to say, to me this has been the longest 2ww ever !!!  I am just soooooooooooooooo impatient   I hope the time is going by more quickly for you than it is for me


----------



## Laine

Jo & Paul,

Stay Positive  

Thinking of you all

Laine


----------



## LB

Hi Jo

     
     

thinking of you all and sending many positive thoughts your way


best wishes

LB
X


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo, Paul and Caroline

Hope you are having a RELAXING bank holiday  

Lots of love 

Lou xxx


----------



## SueL

Thinking of you guys so much, sending all my love and positive vibes to you all.

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thanks again everyone, I can't believe is only 3 sleeps away !!!, why can't it be longer 
All the time we don't know we can dream, its coming round too fast in one sense, but in another it can't come round quick enough, I don't know you can't seem to please me  

Embies, please stay with your Aunty, she is looking after you so well, please stay strong and healthy  , we want you so very much, and Aunty Caroline is a very special lady, she is helping us so much, we can't thank her enough, what she is doing we can't put into words x x 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwwwwwww (((Jo))) Sending all the positive thoughts I can   xx


----------



## sunfish

Thinking orange thoughts for you    

love

Camilla


----------



## Bels

Lots of      for your last few days ...

Bels x


----------



## MrsRedcap

On the home straight now Jo


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG nearly there.

I have everything crossed for you, Caroline and your embies. 

So excited for you.

T xx


----------



## LB

Hi Jo 

2 sleeps now - hoping and praying that Thursday puts a million watt smile on your face and Pauls too of course 

 

LB
X


----------



## KarenM

Jo

Thinking of you and Paul and praying for a BFP  sending lots of positivity your way

              

Karen x


----------



## Lisa

Still keeping everything crossed for you Jo 2 more sleeps             

Praying for your BFP 

love to you and Paul


----------



## nicky30

for Jo and Paul

Thinking of you and praying for a BFP xx

Nicky x


----------



## Shezza

Dear Jo, Paul & Caroline,

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow  


        

Loads of love

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Kim*

* JO, PAUL & CAROLINE
WISHING YOU SO MUCH LUCK FOR TOMORROW
ONE MORE SLEEP TO GO*​[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=55][/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=7 delay=75] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=4 delay=65] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=5 delay=55] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=3 delay=45] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=2 delay=35] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=9 delay=25] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=8 delay=15] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=right step=6 delay=55] [/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=55][/move][move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=7 delay=75] [/move] 
*LOTS OF LOVE
KIM, PAUL, JOE & JOSIE xXXx 
*​


----------



## carole

Any early testing going on ?


----------



## **Tashja**

carole said:


> Any early testing going on ?


My thoughts exactly  

Desperate to know !!!

T xx


----------



## Mish3434

Jo and Paul,  Got everything crossed for tomorrow     

Shelley x


----------



## Pilchardcat

[size=12pt]*GOOD LUCK JO, PAUL & CAROLINE

Wishing You Your Dreams Come True Tomorrow*

​
[size=12pt]*With Heaps Of Love & Luck
Amanda, Ian & Millie
x x x*​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Wishing you loooooooooooooooooooads of love and luck for tomorrow. Thinking of you  

Its going to be a BFP all the way - Caroline will have a bump on christmas day!        

Lots of love

Sparkles x


----------



## *Bev*

Good luck for tomorrow..... thinking of you..... so excited about logging on in the morning to see a great big


----------



## Lou F ❁

Jo n Paul just nipping in to say all the best for tomorrow.
lol
lou x


----------



## REDHAY

Hi been following this fantastic story, and I'm sure that everyone's positive vibes are willing a BFP for tomorrow,   

GOOD LUCK X

Hayley


----------



## LizzyB

Just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow.

      

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Neeta

Jo and Paul

Have to admit to being a lurker on this thread and following your story 

  Good Luck  

Have everything crossed for you.

You soooo deserve a great 

Neeta​


----------



## LizzyM

Hi have been following your story and i just wanted to say i hope that all your dreams come true huni!!

You are an amazing couple and you both deserve this so much!!

    

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Wow !

What a lot of lovely messages you have !

Just adding my Good Luck Wishes for you all tomorrow. I will be thinking of you and my fingers are firmly crossed !!

GOOD LUCK !!! 

      ​
Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Jo and Paul,

So hoping you get that BFP tomorrow    

Love

Vicki and Leigh x x


----------



## Lisa

Good luck for tomorrow Jo and Paul and SIL 
 
everything crossed from all of us here 

Lisa 

xxx


----------



## Sal

Jo & Paul

Desperately want you to get a    tomorrow.

Keeping everything crossed for you.

With love

Sal xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine

Heaps of luck for tomorrow Jo & Paul xx


----------



## *looby*

We have everything crossed for you all    

Lots of Love 
Deb, Andy & Katie xxx


----------



## SueL

Just to say thinking positive thoughts coming your way, been thinking of you so much over the last weeks, this has just GOT to work!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Thankyou so much everyone  

We haven't a clue what tomorrow will bring, all I can say as we have done everything, all of us, so whatever will be will be  

Not sure we will slepp much tonight, but hopefully we will have some good news to tell you all tomorrow  

Take care everyone, and thanks once again, you have all made this so much easier then I could have been , all your messages of support really do go a long way 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cleg

[fly]GOODLUCK GOODLUCK GOODLUCK[/fly]

wishing all your dreams come true tommorow Jo & Paul

        

xxx cleg xxx​


----------



## sophie

Dear Jo and Paul

I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow - you so deserve this to work

much love
Sxxx


----------



## sam

GOOD LUCK JO AND PAUL - WISHING YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD!!

Love Sam xxx


----------



## carole

​
   ​
       ​


----------



## LB

Good luck mateys - will be thinking of you all

I want this so much for you and Paul -  

love, luck and loads of big   thoughts being sent to you tonight and tomorrow

LB


----------



## struthie

Good luck Jo and Paul


----------



## Marielou

Wishing you the best of luck, Jo and Paul - feeling so emotional and positive for you tonight       

Will be checking first thing tomorrow!

Marie xxx


----------



## Bels

*Good Luck Jo and Paul!

Love .. Belinda x*


----------



## janeo1

Good Luck Jo, Paul and Caroline    

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow, may all your dreams come true! I am hoping and praying and keeping everything crossed for a* BFP* tomorrow. 

Love 
Jane x


----------



## MummytoKeira

Good luck Jo, Paul and caroline...this thread will be the first thing I read tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone, just to say we won't be testing until after 9 !!!

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

OK - we can handle that but when will you be posting ? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## janeo1

After 9 !! I will have long gone by then, and can't access t'internet at work so I will be on tenterhooks by time I get in


----------



## Jo

Hopefully Caroline will let me post from there  .

Love Jo
x x x 

Mind you you might hear me screaming it from the rooftop    if its positive, mind you thats a big if


----------



## lisabelle

Good luck to you all!!! 

Lisa xx


----------



## *Bev*

Jo

I have everything crossed for you all.

Bev xx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

oh no! After 9! Im going out then   How will i EVER cope lasting all day not knowing - i rushed to the puter as soon as i woke up!   

Wishing you looooooooooooooooooooooooods of luck hun. 

Will be thinking of you ALL day now!  

Sparkles x


----------



## Jennifer

OMG This is soooooooooooooo exciting !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can hardly leave my pc now


----------



## Lisa

Hi there 

Good luck Jo, Paul and SIL 

I'll be online waiting 

lots of love and luck 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## **Tashja**

Its after 9 !!!!!

Come on !!!! lol 

T xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

EVERYTHING is crossed, cant go out until I hear your news!

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Freckles

Good luck!!! 

I so hope it's the right result for you all.


----------



## Mummytoone

Ahhh got to go out now, someone please text me!!

Thinking of you all    

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo post now please! Cant bear this!!!!

L xx


----------



## Jennifer

OMG Still no news !!

I hope Jo and Sil are just too excited to be able to type 

I have a friend coming soon - will have to leave her downstairs while I keep checking for news


----------



## MummytoKeira

So so so hope its good news for you all xxx


----------



## lisabelle

I can't bear this!  Cant eat, drink and I am desperate for a wee but can't possibly leave my computer!!!  Crossing legs.......and of course fingers for Jo and paul!!!

Come on Jo...........post!

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.

We can't believe I am writing this, but.................................

We are pregnant !!!!!

We are going to be a mummy and daddy!!!!

Caroline, you are such an amzing part of our family !!!!!

Thanks everyone for your support.
I will post a bit more when I have come down from cloud 9 at bit, might be next week   

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## fiona1

Massive congratulations, i have been waiting for your news.

Fiona


----------



## sophie

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

This is the most fantastic news ever! I am absolutely thrilled to bits for you all

Sxxx

ps now I can go and get dressed!


----------



## MummytoKeira

So so happy for you....huge


----------



## Jennifer

Jo, Paul and Sil !!!!!!!!!

            ​
HUGEST
BIGGEST
MASSIVEST
CONGRATULATIONS!
​
            ​
Woohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope you all have an enjoyable 8 months !!!

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## Mish3434

Fantastic news, huge Congratulations to you all.  Wishing Caroline a happy and healthy 8 months.

Cant believe i'm sat in work with tears on my cheeks

Love Shelley xx


----------



## hayleyS

Jo im so excited for you you have made my day.


----------



## lisabelle

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!  I am sobbing my heart out.  Oh Jo and Paul massive congrats both.  And Caroline you are amazing!  Oh god I can't possibly eat now I am toooooooooo excited.

Can't wait to hear more

Lisa


----------



## Mel

Excellent news Jo - so overjoyed for you and Paul and of course Caroline.

Best news ever sweetheart - well the tears might have given that away.

Love you loads

Mel, Tony and Jessica
x x x x x​


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG I am sat here crying happy tears for you 

Will have to type more later . . . . so happy

T xx


----------



## Jennifer

I'm sitting her in floods of happy tears too !

And a friend is coming over any second so I better pull myself together !

xx


----------



## *Bev*

OMG more happy tears here too    So so pleased for you all.

Bev xx


----------



## Bels

I am crying with happiness for you all!

Many congratulations !!!!

Love and Hugs and special kiss for Caroline!

Bels x


----------



## sam

FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

          

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWS + AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU + PAUL

i was flicking through all the posts to get to your news this morning + when i read i had a cold shivver down my spine + my eyes welled up, i am really really pleased for you + heres to your angel having a happy healthy 8.5 months

WOOOOO HOOOOO YOUR GONNA BE A MUMMY 

xxx cleg xxx​


----------



## ~AMB~

WOW.......FABBY NEWS!!! ​ 
          ​
[size=20pt]Love Andrea xxxx​​


----------



## tattyt™

Congratulations    

I am so happy for you.

Tattyt


----------



## nicky30

Jo and Paul

I am so delighted for you both. 

I can only imagine how thrilled and excited and emotional you must be feeling right now.

This is such wonderful news.

I hope you and Caroline have a wonderful pregnancy. Roll on the first scan!!

Nicky xx


----------



## mmmbop

ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC NEWSCONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL,WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY HEALTHY PREGNANCY,AND LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING YOUR LITTLE ONE,(s)
DREAMS DO COME TRUE,
LOVE AND BIG HUGS BOPS AND SPIKE,XXXXXXX 
         

so long since I posted can't remember how to do stuff


----------



## brownowl23

Fantastics news

Congratulations to you all   

Hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months

chris


----------



## suemac38

I have been reading your post for ages & you have had me near to tears so many times & now you have done it i am crying in happiness for you!!!!

Congratulations for you all!!!


Love Sue X


----------



## samblue

More happy tears here!

Congratulations to you all.

Huge hugs and lots of luv n luk for future

luv sam xxxxxx


----------



## lisac

Hi There

Many congratulations, its fantastic you are going to be a mummy and daddy.  You must be over the moon.  Hope you all have a fantastic and healthy pregnancy.  

Lots of Love
Lisa and Anthony xxx


----------



## Suzie

FANBLOOMINGTASTIC!

I am so so chuffed for you all 

Amazing! Best news!

love to you all
suzie xx​


----------



## sunfish

Wonderful, wonderful news 

So happy for you all 

love

Camilla & Isabelle


----------



## Fluffs

Jo -congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Pilchardcat

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!

YOU DID IT! YOU DID SO WELL - ALL OF YOU

FAN - BABY - TASTIC!

CAN HARDLY SEE YOU UP THERE ON CLOUD 9 !!!!!!!!!

Amanda, Ian & Millie
x x x x x x x x x x x

​


----------



## REDHAY

This is fantastic news, I knew it, I had a feeling...........................................

Even though I dont know you I had a shiver and goosebumps when I read your post,

     CONGRATULATIONS    

Hayley


----------



## Mummytoone

Totally amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations to all of you, I am THRILLED for you all.

Elaine thanks for the text  

All my love

Lou xx


----------



## Shezza

*       

    

So so chuffed for you all!!! Happy tears here too  

Well done Jo, Paul & of course your SIL Caroline!!

Heres to the next 8 months or so 

Bloody brilliant news 

Lots of love

Shezza, Nay, Zak & Wiggy

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

     *​


----------



## Lisa

SO pleased for you Jo its the news I have been waiting for all day 


Congratulations to you paul and the bestest auntie in the world 


love to you all 

Lisa


----------



## LizzyB

Only just managed to get on......couldn't wait to see your news!!

So incredibly happy for you both, this is so fabulous 

Congratulations Jo and Paul...and fabulous Auntie Caroline,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Marielou

Congratulations
Jo and Paul 
on your long, long awaited
 BFP!! 
    

Marie, Mark and Ethan xx ​


----------



## Ceri.

*Fantastic news Jo !

Congratulations to all of you!

XXXXXX*​


----------



## carole

​
I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo chuffed for you all !

Well done Caroline - Jo and Paul are going to be a mummy and daddy!

When is the first scan? I can't wait - ooh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love from Carole, Paul and Robert

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx​


----------



## *Kim*

WE ARE ALL SO SO SO SO
HAPPY FOR YOU BOTH.
CAROLINE IS A VERY SPECIAL LADY
& WILL BE THE BEST AUNTY EVER
THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER
YOU TWO DESERVE THIS CHANCE 
& WILL MAKE THE BEST 
MUMMY & DADDY
LOVE KIM, PAUL, JOE & JOSIE
xXXXx​


----------



## **Tashja**

I am still crying happy tears and they get worse when I see all the lovely messages left for Jo and Caroline    

Jo - you are so loved on this board !!! ani I for one cannot wait to follow your journey for the next 8 months and further.

Caroline - If you get to read this you are a true star.  It takes a special person to make someones dreams come true like you are doing  

Paul - Like Jo you are so well loved on here and you are going to make a wonderful daddy. 

Right I am off woth the tears again. 

Love to you all 

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap

Jo, Paul and Caroline

I have one thing to say...

FANFLIPPINTASTIC!!!!   

You are going to make such wonderful parents....Just seeing how you both were with Jessica at the meet spoke volumes.  

Wishing you a wonderful, healthy pregnancy

Vicki and Leigh  x x x x x


----------



## Mel

MrsRedcap said:


> You are going to make such wonderful parents....Just seeing how you both were with Jessica at the meet spoke volumes.


You got it right there hun, they are the best godparents and Jessica adores them both, they are going to be the best parents 

Its just wonderful news and i cant stop thinking of them 

Mel
x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Yup another playmate for Jessica


----------



## Celia

Jo and Paul

Many many congratulations to you. You are so lucky to have someone like Caroline. It is so wonderful to see news like this!

Love Celia & Hannah


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Wooooooooooo Hoooooooooooo!
Im sooo pleased fot you both - its fantastic news and has made my day/week! You so deserve to be a mummy and daddy and its so lovely to know there is a god out there.
Im made up for you all
Its such fab news
Congratulations!
Lots of love
Sparklequeen x​


----------



## Neeta

*OMG. Been out all day so onkly just read your fanbloomingtastic new!!!!
Congratulations Jo and Paul.
What a truly special family to bring your baby into!!
Caroline you're such a special lady.

Neeta and Ethan*​
           ​


----------



## Rachel

Yay!!! 

Wonderful wonderful news!!!!!      

I am so happy for you all  

Enjoy every minute on that cloud!     

Lots of love, Rachel, Lucy and Emma xxxxx


----------



## LizzyM

Congratulations to you both!!!

You are going to be wicked parents!!

So so so pleased for you both!

Enjoy being on cloud 9 hun, you deserve this!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## *katie*

Jo and Paul and your wonderfil sil Caroline ......so very many congratulations to you all...well done!!!
 
Katie xx


----------



## Hun

Well this news has made my day - all that wishing on rainbows was worth it in the end!

Congratulations - Jo, Paul and Caroline, may all go smoothly from this point forwards

I am so happy for you all 

Hun xx


----------



## *Kim*

MrsRedcap said:


> Yup another playmate for Jessica


Or two!!!!!!

Joe like Jessica loves Joe and Paul to bits. We have seen what brilliant parents they are going to make.

Kimx x x


----------



## SueL

Dear Jo

Words cannot begin to describe how happy I am for you, so goodness alone knows how you, Paul and Caroline must be feeling Jo.  Absolutely thrilled on your BFP news of today, only just logged on and seen your news and so thoroughly made up.    

Over the years we went through some pretty tough times at the same times - my outcome came sooner than yours but you never gave up belief or hope or love of each other.

You are going to be amazing parents - seen you guys in action with children in the last years and you're going on an amazing journey yourselves.

WOOOOOOWWWWWWWW!

Love Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam

OMG OMG Jo !!!

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

    

CONGRATULATIONS !!!!

   
This is just the best news !!

Miracles Do happen !
Love
Sam
xx


----------



## LB

Jo and Paul

  

aww hunnies i just knew it in my heart that this was it - you know i am absolutely delighted for you - this is the start of the last chapter of my "wish book"
LB


----------



## Suzie

Haven't stopped grinning for you all day 

People kept asking me what I was thinking about  

hope you have had a lovely day on cloud 9 

xx


----------



## Freckles

[fly] Congratulations!!![/fly]

Fantastic news Jo, so pleased for you both.


----------



## HJW

Big CONGRATULATIONS!!

Such exciting news - so pleased for you all.

Hayley xx


----------



## Dee

*Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby

Somewhere over the rainbow
Skys are blue
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true!*

So so pleased you dared to dream!

Heaps of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo and Paul

So Happy for you today- i had happy tears when i read your news- you have always inspired me and still do

You brother and his Wife Caroline are wonderful people to do this for you

Cant wait to follow your new journey 

Massive hugs

Mez
xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Congratulations Jo and Paul

Just logged on and seen the fantastic news. A fantastic miracle for two well-deserved fabulous people.

Brilliant!

Amanda
xxx


----------



## Paul

Thank you all so much for your messages, fantastic as always.
What a day we have had, it still seems like a dream.
Got to say a big thank you to my wife for not giving up and for being the strongest and most inspirational person I have ever met. Thanks babe it's an honour to be your husband.
And of course a massive thank you to Caroline for giving us this chance to have a child (or two), what you are doing is so amazing.
I am so proud of you both.

Also, today would have been my dads birthday - so after we had tested I picked my mum up and we both took some flowers to his grave, wished him happy birthday and thanked him for looking down on us. I am sure he played his part in making today so special.

We still have a long way to go but this is by far the best chance we have had of getting our dream.

Take care, and thanks again for your amazing support.

Loadsa Love 

Paul

ps. I am going to be a dad.


----------



## Suzie

Awww Paul lovely post  

Need to change your signature 

xxx


----------



## carole

Ooh I've got goosebumps  

Jo and Paul - enjoy every second - and p.s. go out as much as you can in the next 8 months, cos you will be stuck in the house for the next 18 years after that!

xxxxx


----------



## Jo

Had to show you this


----------



## **Tashja**

OMG Jo 

That is a really strong line -   

Excellent !!! lol 

T xx


----------



## LizzyM

That is great piccy huni!!

Enjoy it sweetie your SIL is a very special lady.

x x x x


----------



## MummytoKeira

Wow what a fantastic line...so strong xxx So happy for you xxx


----------



## Mel

What a lovely post from Paul and what an amazing pee stick, that is a ovely strong line Jo 

Mel
x


----------



## janeo1

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!        

this was first chance I had to log on, and before I switched on I was chanting under my breath please let it be a positive, please let it be a positive and it is!  Jo and Paul I am soooooo delighted for you both, I am sat here with a massive grin and tears in my eyes. 
You are going to get your dream that you have waited so long for, what an amazing thing Caroline is doing for a lovely couple. 
This news has made my day

Massive congrats to you all
Jane x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Am loving the picci Jo, and your message Paul - there is so much love on this thread!

Wishing you loads of love for the next 8 months  

Cant wait until the scan on the 28th!

Lots of love

Saprkles x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Not posted before but been following the progress.
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP

that is a strong line


----------



## cindyp

So pleased to read this news.  Congratulations to you all.

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine

Congratulations to you both xxx

Really thrilled for you !!


----------



## GAIL M

OMG Jo & Paul,

Absolutely delighted for you all           

This has just made my weekend  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
Just to say Caroline had a very small bleed this morning  

Really hoping and praying everything is going to be OK.

She is just taking it as easy as possible and we are watching it.

I will keep you all updated.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwww Jo

Well, as you know lots of our FF members have had bleeds which have amounted to nothing so fingers crossed that all works out ok 

I am sure it will be fine 

Love Jennifer xx xx


----------



## cleg

Jo just wanted to send you all some  like jennifer said it can be common in the early days + i have seen lots of ladies go through the same on here to + they have happy healthy PG's

everything will be fine 

be sure to let us know how things are going

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## SueL

Hiya

Jo, it is worrying when you bleed but it is soooooooooooooooooooooo common, I hope it's those embies snuggling further in.  Glad Caroline is taking it easy.

Lots of love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kas

Hi Jo and Paul,
Don't get a chance to post much these days, but have tried to keep up with your progress.  

Ive just had a good blub, so so chuffed for you both.  I know the bleed has put a dampen on things, but like everyone is saying it is soooo common.

Thinking of you both very much.  Your news has made my day.
Love Karen XXX


----------



## janeo1

Hi Jo

Sorry to hear about Caroline glad she is taking things easy. I'm sure everything will be fine , know you will be worrying so sending you a big .

Thinking about you all
Jane x


----------



## KarenM

OMG OMG OMG

I am beaming from ear to ear so much that my cheeks hurt!!!

This is the best ever news, so happy for you all

As the others have said bleeding is common at this stage, hope it all works out

Karen x


----------



## Lou F ❁

Congratulations to u all
Am so very happy for u
first chance i have had to come on did get a text or 2 tell me and was grinning lots too we could have had a gurning comp between us all !!!   
Huge hugs
lol
lou xx


----------



## Lisa

Dear Jo paul and sil xxx

still so happy for you all what a rainbow dream come true, you both deserve this so much not long now till you have your bundle/bundles in your arms and what the best parents you both are. and what a special auntie your baby/ies will have 

lots and lots of love to you 

hope Caroline is ok now after the small discharge, I had it with charlotte  on and off till I was about 9 weeks.

love to you all 

Lisa


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone 
We have been having on and off spotting over the weekend, and a little more this morning, but at the moment it has settled.

Please embies please stay with your Aunty, she is looking after you so well,and we already love you loads 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Looks like all our crossed fingers are working 

So many positive thoughts are out there for you  

xx


----------



## LizzyM

I just wanted to say that I hope and pray your embies are well!!

Please try not to worry you are living the dream huni!!

Love Liz x x x x 

I am following your story and it feels like i am there with you if you know what i mean!!!


----------



## nicky30

Jo

How lovely to see your ticker   

Nicky xx


----------



## Jaq

Hey Jo
Just caught up with this - CONGRATULATIONS   Hope the rest of the journey goes well hun.
Love Jaq


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone, just an update 

Caroline done another test as the clinic had asked and it is stronger and thicker then the last one....Thank God, so looks like things are still going forward , she had had a little more bleeding but not very much.

Please stay strong embies, we want you so much in our lives  

Caroline, you are doing so well, I am proud to say you are part of our family.
Loads of love and hugs to you hun

Jo
x x x


----------



## Mish3434

hang in there little embies

shelley xx


----------



## Mummytoone

Hey Jo

bet I know what the bleeding is all about! Id like to put money on there being double trouble in there!   

Big cuddles to all of you

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Bekie

Snuggle in little embies and hold on tight     

Bekie


----------



## Marielou

Jo,

I'd like to put money on there being two in there too!! 

I had lots of spotting/bleeding in my first trimester, as did many who were on the 1st trimester thread with me.  Its sooo common! 

Lots of love to you and the embies, as well as their fab Auntie Caroline,

Marie xxx


----------



## *Bev*

OMG I can't believe how strong that line is.... blimey there has to be two on board!!

I'm another lady who experienced spotting up until 14 weeks and another who it turned out fine for...

This is such an exciting thread....

Hold on in there embies.

Bev xx


----------



## jan welshy

Double your money!!!!!!!!!! I would like to put a wod of notes onthere being two!!!!


----------



## SueL

Hello

Glad all looking good Jo and I reckon double trouble are burying themselves in for the duration!!!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## HJW

Hi Jo

It's lovely to read your posts and how happy you are - makes me even more excited and gives me hope! 

Hayley x


----------



## Kas

Looks like there is a sweepstake going on already for ther being "two in there"!!! 

Jo, so pleased everything is remaing positive.  I can just sense your excitment and its infectious.
Good luck hun.
love Karen XXX


----------



## janeo1

Hey Jo so glad to hear that all is well. Must have been a weight off your shoulders to see the stronger positive result.  Fantastic! 
Hope its a smooth ride from now on for you all. Those embies must be snuggling in nice and tight,  its so exciting....& nerve wracking....but exciting 
Jane x


----------



## carole

Great to hear about the very strong   line.

It's too long to wait for the scan - my fingernails will be bitten down to the bone waiting to hear how many are in there!

Love from Carole
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa

So pleased to hear that everything is going well, there are so many here on thi ssite who have had spotting throughout the first tri,

so very very pleased for you all, keep checking everyday for " jo updates'!! 

come on embies snuggle up nice and tight 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Bels

Fab news Jo ... think those little embies are just bedding in!

Loads of     to you, Paul and your angel Caroline!

Bels x


----------



## cleg

pleased to hear all is well 

seems to be alot of peeps who think there are two in there  oooo i hope so  when is the scan due ?

stay snug wee ones 

thinking of you all 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Jo

Hi Our first scan will be at 8 weeks, thats 28th june at 3pm  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Woohoo !!!!!!!!!

Not too long to wait then !  How exciting !


----------



## HJW

That's only 3 weeks away - how exciting!!!


----------



## Lisa

Cant hardley wait!! 

so excited for you 

3 weeks will fly by im sure lots of love

Lisa


----------



## LizzyM

Thats my dads birthday and 2 days after mine!!!

Count down then hun 22 days!!!

Exciting


----------



## cleg

aw not long at all + as the gals have said it will fly by 

roll on 3 weeks 

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Bels

Wow that's fab Jo ... oh roll on 3 weeks ... 

Bels x


----------



## LizzyM

21 Days to go until the scan, i am counting down for you    

Hope you dont mind??

x x x x x x x


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone, just hope we get there, feel very nervous today 

Caroline is still having this weird bleeding, only in the early mornings and until lunchtime then it all stops ??, just don't like it, wish it wasn't there 

Still embies, please listen, your Aunty is looking after you so well, we just need to know that everything is well with you  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Aww Jo - Very stressful I know but hang in there 

Keep smiling


----------



## cleg

thinking of you all Jo 

saty strong + keep posistive that those little embies will be bedding down for the long stay   

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Mish3434

hang in there embies

Love to Jo, Caroline and Paul

Shelley x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Hang in there embies  

Thinking of you all. 

I cant wait until the scan either! Seeing as i live close, and we share the cons and hospital - can i come!    

Sparkles x


----------



## LizzyM

20 DAYS til the scan!!

Come embies snuggle in tight x x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Just popping in to say hello from us.

Hope eveything is going well and the pesky bleeding is behaving itself  

Lots of love


Lou xxx


----------



## LizzyM

19 DAYS til scan!!

Hold on little ones x x x x


----------



## Jo

Sparkles more the merrier hun  , although not to sure Dr Chui will think so  

Lizzy thank you so much for the count down, it is so sweet of you  

Caroline phoned this morning to say the bleeding was hardly there this morning, so we are just hoping and praying that is deciding to stop, God I hope so, just don't like it.

She is feeling very tired and quite ill , sicky and just ill, I am sure these are all good sign.

I did take over some lovely chocolate yesterday, of course for the bubs and not Caroline (well its a good excuse )

Love and hugs
Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Hi Jo

So glad to hear Caroline's news today. 

Behave yourselves little embies and stop worrying your aunty Caroline and your mummy and daddy and all your FF aunties and uncles - snuggle up and give us a strong sparkly heartbeat each on that scan in 19 days time. Can't wait to see your piccy.


----------



## Jennifer

I am glad the bleeding has subsided - I am sure the tiredness and feeling ill are great signs   Poor Caroline - I am sure the chocolate would have helped 

Hopefully you will all be able to relax and enjoy this pregnancy now 

xx


----------



## LizzyM

18 DAYS til scan!!

Hold on to your auntie embies! Snuggle right in xxxxx


----------



## *Bev*

Get snuggling little one(s)....   C'mon no more bleeding, let mummy, daddy and Auntie Caroline enjoy this pregnancy.

Can't wait to see the scan pic.

Bev xx


----------



## LizzyM

17 DAYS to go!!

Hope all is ok Jo and the bleeding has stopped huni xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

*Jo

Glad to read that the bleeding has subsided
Excellent news 

Snuggle in precious Embies

We are all rooting for you Jo paul, caroline

Love Em, Ian & Willowxx*


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
This is not want I want to be writing to you all , but it looks like it might be all over again for us   

We had HCG test done yesterday and we are going again tomorrow but they say it is not looking to good.

Caroline is still bleeding and the HPT got lighter.

Not sure how we are going to get over this again.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole

Oh Jo, this is not what we wanted to hear  

Will be thinking of you all today and hoping for positive news tomorrow. Love to you, Caroline and Paul.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Oh no Jo, I will be keeping everything possible crossed for you all.

Big, big hugs from me

Lou xxx


----------



## LizzyB

Sending much love to you all Jo and hoping hoping that tomorrow brings good news.

Many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

I really hope its all OK Jo - i'll be thinking of you. 

We're here for you whatever the outcome hun. Fingers crossed all is OK

Lots of love

sparkles x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Sending lots of love and  to you all hun.
Take care
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap

Jo...I so hope everything is ok sweetheart


----------



## Jo

As you can see I have had to remove our ticker, it is much sadness I have to tell you that we are not pregnant anymore, our babies didn't make it.

Not sure where we go from here, this was our 9th full IVF cycle, it get harder evertime we get knocked back down.

Just need time to try and heal, and try to get back to some normality.

I will post more, but for now I haven't got the energy, sorry

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jo hunni, I am gutted for you and Paul and Caroline  Have SO been hoping this would be your time.
Sending heaps of  and  
take care sweetheart, am thinking of you 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

Jo, Paul and Caroline









No words can express the sadness i feel for you, or that you must be feeling now. Take as much time as you need, and take comfort in the fact you have many FF who care about you very much.








Please know that we are here for you if ever you need friends.

Lots of love - thinking of you all 

Sparkles x


----------



## lisabelle

Oh Jo I am absolutley devestated for you.  I can't bear to type anymore words as it just feels pointless and I don't want to upset you when you read them.  You know where I am if you want to send me a PM.  You are a beautiful person and you just don't deserve this.  Love to Paul, Caroline and Caroline's hubby. 

Love you loads

Lisa xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Jo, Paul, Caroline and family



I am so very, very sorry.

T xx


----------



## ~ S ~

Jo,

I'm so so sorry to read your news.

Thinking of you all  

S xx


----------



## LizzyM

Jo, Paul and Caroline,

I am so so so sorry, i dont know what else to put!!      

Just feel so upset for you all, life is so cruel!

Take care huni

Love Liz x x x x x


----------



## Bels

Jo and Paul,

I am so sorry for you both and Caroline    

Please take care .... Love and Hugs ... Belinda x


----------



## Jennifer

Jo, Paul and Caroline 

I am so very sorry 

Very cruel indeed 

xx


----------



## GAIL M

Jo, Paul, Caroline and family,

So very, very sorry to read your devastating news,  

Take care of each other,

Luv,
Gail, Davie, and Kara xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo and Paul- words fail me- like Elaine i just feel so angery for you- i have been part of FF for 3years now and you have paul have always inspired me with everything you have been through,i so wish with all my heart this was not happening to you- you are in my thoughts- 

Caroline and Jo's DB- you are fantastic people for doing this- thank you so much for what you have done- please take time out together- you are respected by alot of people here on FF for the kindness you show Jo and Paul.

my thoughts are with you all

lots of love

Mez
xxxx


----------



## allison kate

Oh Jo hunni, I'm totally, utterly devastated for you all.  

I despair of this cruel world.  I can not fathom it anymore.  This should not have happened.

I wish with all my heart it could have been different.

My love to you all
Allison xxx


----------



## SueL

Jo and Paul and Caroline and Caroline's dp.

Cannot believe it, don't know what to write/say/think/believe any more.................  So sorry for you, just wish this was a different world we lived in........ WHY? ? ? ? ?

All my love
Sue
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB

So so sad for you all....

This is just not fair.

Much, much love

Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo


I am so so very sorry to read your post.

Thinking of you.......................

Lou xxx


----------



## *Bev*

There are no words..... thinking of you all.

Bev xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

been following this and I all I can say is I'm so so sorry.  Could cry for you I really hoped this was it for you.  
Thinking of you and your family


----------



## MrsRedcap

Now I definitely have no faith in god anymore!  

Jo, Paul and Caroline...I'm so so sorry to hear your news   I can't imagine how you must be feeling.

Take care of each other

Love

Vicki and Leigh x


----------



## Freckles

Jo,

I can't believe this has happened to you, you deserve so much more. Be good to yourselves.

xxxx


----------



## Celia

Jo and Paul

Can't believe this has happened to you again. So sorry to hear this news

Take care of yourselves

Love Celia


----------



## struthie

I am so so sorry,is all so unfair lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~

I am so terribly, terribly gutted for you all and only wish there was something I could say. 

Chux xx


----------



## *looby*

Jo,

I have only just seen this - to say i am gutted for you all is an understatement 
I really cannot understand just how cruel life has to be 

No more words - Just love to all of you    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cuthbert

Jo, Paul and Caroline,

I am so very sorry to read your news. Thinking of you.

Jules


----------



## REC

Jo, Paul, Caroline & Carolines DH

I am so very sorry to hear your sad news  



Roz
xx


----------



## carole




----------



## hayleyS

Jo - Im so sorry that this has happened. Why is life so unfair, i really have lost so much faith in god with all that has happened recently and especially after hearing this awful news. Im here if you feel you want to talk. Take care hun, and send my love to Paul and caroline as well.


----------



## sk

Jo
So sorry for your loss. Thinking of you 
karen x


----------



## Mish3434

Jo, Paul and Caroline,

So sorry to hear your devasting news    

Love Shelley xx


----------



## saphy75

such sad news, i'm so sorry this has happened    sending you all big   

pam xx


----------



## LB

Jo, Paul and Caroline

I am so sorry and am thinking of you all.

love
LB
X


----------



## Twinmummie

Jo am so sorry to hear of your loss. We are all here for you xx


----------



## sam

Oh Jo, i am so very sorry.  Sending you and Paul all the love in the world.

Samx


----------



## jayb

Jo 

Just so very sorry to hear your news, why is life so very unfair.

Jaybxx


----------



## Laine

Jo, Paul & Caroline,

So very sorry to her your news.  Thinking of you all.

Laine xxxx


----------



## nicky30

Jo and Paul

I am so very sorry   

Nicky xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo

Been thinking of you all today

L xxx


----------



## carole

Jo, Paul and Caroline

I can't find the words to express how gutted we all feel for you. Just want you to know we are all here for you and sending you loads and loads of hugs. 

carole
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jaq

Jo, so so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending hugs and thinking of you all. 
Love Jaq


----------



## Bekie

Jo and Paul

I am so very sorry to hear your news.  I am thinking of you all at this difficult time.

Sending you loads        

Please take care of yourselves hun

Bekie


----------



## Martha Moo

Dear Jo, Paula Caroline and DH

My heart is breaking for you

Thinking of you all

There simply are no words 

but we are all here for you 

Love Em, Ian & Willow


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh   Jo Paul & Caroline    

How terribly terribly sad I have just seen this and I am gutted for you all 

I wish there were words to comfort you,
This really is unfair

~Dizzi~


----------



## aweeze

Jo & Paul 

I've just seen this and am so,so sorry to read such sad news. 

My thought are with you both.

Lou
XX


----------



## Lucy

Just seen this... I'm so sorry Jo.


Lucyxx


----------



## HJW

Hi Jo

I've only just read your sad news - so sorry Jo - life is so cruel sometimes.  

Sending you big Hugs.

Take your time to heal Hun.

Hayley x


----------



## jan welshy

Jo and Paul,

Just want to send our love to you all.

Please take care.

We are ALL here for you.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jo

Hi Everyone.
Thanks so much for all your messages.

At the moment we are trying to move on, but it gets harder and harder everytime this happens.

So many questions but no answers to them.

Our main worry at the moment is Caroline, we had to have HCG tests Monday and Weds and Weds had risen slightly, not enough for it to be a viable pregnancy, but enough to concern our consultant that it may be ectopic, so she is being watched very well, and may need another HCG Monday if things haven't changed.

Why has this happened again, why does Caroline have to have the worry of all this , she tried to help us and we get repaided like this, not sure why really, just wish I could sleep and wake up when everything sad had vanished from my memory, except I know I need to be support to Caroline and Paul so sleeping wouldn't help that.

I am sure we will pick ourselves back up, we always have done, but feel time is ticking away and maybe we won't fulfill our dream, that makes me very sad indeed.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~

Jo and Paul,
I am so sorry you are going through this life is so so cruel...
Love and best wishes to you both!
Elaine X


----------



## lisabelle

Oh Jo I have been checking constantly waiting for you to post.  I would do anything in my power to make everything better for you.  What you have been through over the last few years is unreal.  You are an amazing woman, and as you and Paul are such a close couple you will get through this together.  Caroline is going to have the best care and she is being monitored.  You my darling have to take time out and give yourself time to accept all this.  I cannot begin to imagine what you are feeling, but this is the best place to be when you need to talk and vent any anger.  The support you have on this website is unreal.  You are an inspirational woman, and you are loved by so many of us.

I am constantly thinking of you.

Lots of love 

Lisa xx


----------



## Kas

To all of you ((((((((hugs)))))))))   
Thinking of you very much
love Karen XXX


----------



## nostalgicsam

Jo, Paul & Caroline,
I am so very very sorry to read this, life is indeed cruel, BIG HUGS, be brave, take time and we're all here for you.
Loves
xxxx
Sam


----------



## Mrs CW

Absolutely gutted for you both.    Don't know what else to say.  

Take care of yourselves, and hope Caroline is OK too.

Claire x


----------



## LizzyM

Jo i just wanted to give you all a massive hug huni     

You are in my thoughts x x x x x


----------



## Gemma B

Dear Paul and Jo
I'm so sorry to read your news I have been following your many journeys over the years don't know what else to say but life can be so cruel I'm sat here with tears in my eyes.
Hugs to you all
Love gemmaxxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh, Jo and Paul,

I am so, so very sorry to read this post.  I've been away on holiday this past week and often thought about you, hoping all was well.  You are such a wonderful couple - I still remember you ringing me when I was upset a few years back, you were lovely.  

I've been following your journey for so long now, and am so sad to see this post,

Marie xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁

Jo,Paul & Caroline
I am so sorry this has happened life is so cruel    
take care
huge hugs
Lou xxx


----------



## cleg

jo + paul i have'nt been on-line for a few days but was told by a fellow ff'er about your sad news, i dont really know what to say other than i am so sorry that this has happened, i truely thought this was your chance + for it to be snatched away like this is so unfair, even though i have never met you in the flesh, i believe, through what i have read others write about you, that you would both be fantastic parents, please dont give up   

Caroline + DH you are such amazing people to do this + i am sorry it has ended this way, takecare + take time to heal   you are very special + very brave  

all take comfort in each other, this was a journey that you all shared together + i hope with all my heart you all stay strong + come out the other side stronger than ever  

you are all in my thoughts

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## janeo1

Jo, paul, caroline and family

I have just got back from my holidays and can't believe this sad news.  I am so very sorry I really hoped and prayed that this was going to be your time hun.  My thoughts are with you all, take care of each other 

Jane x


----------



## Hun

Jo,
I've been away from the site for a while, but just wanted to send you all hugs at this immensely sad time.
Holding you and Paul in the light.
Hun xx


----------



## *katie*

So very sorry to hear your news Jo, Paul, and Caroline.

Katie X


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Just wondering how you are all doing?

Still thinking of you all

Love lou xxx


----------



## SueL

Hello Jo (and Paul and Caroline)

Just to say that I can't stop thinking about you guys.

Lots of love
Sue
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo

Hi
Just to let you all know we are still waiting for the last HCG test to come back, hopefully it will be tomorrow or Thursday, this will give us a big indication as to whether it is an ectopic 

Caroline has got no pains, so we are hoping that she will be OK, and for some strange reason her levels rose a little, hopefully this time they will have dropped and we can get on with dealing with all of this  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Just sending you another hug 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

xx


----------



## LizzyB

Thinking of you all 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## REC

Roz
xx


----------



## Jo

Thanks everyone, we phoned for the test today, but it is still not there, hopefully will tell us more, and we can then get on and deal with all of this.

love Jo
x x x


----------



## carole




----------



## Jennifer

Hi Jo

I hope you get some answers hun

Thinking of you xx


----------



## **Tashja**

Hope you get some answers soon. 

Whilst all this is going on with the HcG Tests it stopps you from moving on doesn't it  

love to you all

T xx


----------



## Shezza

Dear Jo & Paul,

No words, just a great big  

Take care of each other!! Really hope you get some answers today too! 

With love

Shez

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HJW

Thinking of you Jo.



Hayley x


----------



## janeo1

Thinking of you , hope you get some answers soon. 

Jane x


----------



## cindyp

Jo, have only just seen this due to PC problems.

I am so sorry for you all, life can be so cruel sometimes.  I hope you get some answers and can move on.

Take care
love
Cindy


----------



## Jo

Hi
Just to update you all as you have been so kind with your messages of support over the last few months.

Carolines HCG levels continued to rise, so we had a scan on Saturday, where they couldn't see anything, she was due to have another HCG on Monday and if it had risen again, she was going to be admitted on Monday, well everything started to go wrong on Sunday, she got a few pains, looked poorly and was cold, at 11.15pm my brother phoned us to say she was quite ill, so we took her to A & E

They were very good and saw her straight away, after a few tests and things they thought she had a bad infection, so we left her at 4.15am so she could try and get some rest.

At 6.15am yesterday my brother phoned to say the hospital had phoned to say she was going down to theatre for a scan as she was bleeding, I then phoned to ask what was going on, and what was actually happening was that she had internal bleeding and they had to operate to find out where it was coming from.

Sadly they found Caroline had a ruptured ectopic.

After 2 hour operation and 4 hours in recovery she was finally in the High dependency Unit not breathing for herslf, she had fluid on her lungs.

So from 6.15am yesterday until 1pm we had no idea what was happening to her, or what they had done, all they kept saying was that she was in recovery, as you can probably understand we were all beside ourselves with worry.

She is now on a normal ward, but still needs oxygen, we are not sure when she will be coming out.

We are are so grateful to the hospital, things could have been all so different.

Paul and I can't believe someone so special who wanted to give us the chance to have our own child, ends up like this, it is all so sad.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## **Tashja**

Oh god - Jo 

I can't even say how sorry I am  

Please call me if you need anything. 

Love to you all

T xx


----------



## LizzyM

Jo that is just awful huni  

My thoughts are with you all!!

Send my love to Caroline and i hope she recovers soon!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## *Bev*

Oh Jo, there are no words.... I hope Caroline makes a swift recovery.

Bev xx


----------



## crownmum

Hi Jo

I've been away on holiday and noticed the other day you had had good news then bad.

I feel for you all. 

I hope your SIL makes a good recovery. What an ordeal for you all to go through.


----------



## carole

Big hugs to Caroline, Carolines DH, you and Paul

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky30

Get well soon Caroline  

Thinking of you Jo and Paul xx

Nicky x


----------



## SueL

Dearest Jo, Paul, Caroline and Caroline's dh.
Why does this happen, there aren't any answers and to me that baffles me.
I'm so gutted for you all......... life is incredibly cruel
I so hope Caroline is home with you all very very soon
Thinking of you
With love
Sue
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB

Much love to you all and wishing for a speedy recovery for Caroline.

There's no justice in this at all....

Many hugs, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mummytoone

oh my goodness, how terrible. That is so unfair after everything

love to you all

Lou xxxx


----------



## janeo1

oh Jo .... It is just so unfair and a crying shame .  I am so sorry and wish Caroline a very speedy recovery, it has obvioulsy been a very scary and worrying time for you all.  There is no rhyme or reason to any of this. 

Thinking of you all, 
love

Jane x


----------



## MummytoKeira

Oh Jo...can't believe what has happened...sending all my love to you all


----------



## keemjay

dear Jo

I have been following your story from beginning to end, unfortuately i missed the good news part and by the time i saw it the bad news had followed and i simply couldn't find the right words.. i was so truly gutted for you.

now though i have to post, this is the most incredibly unfair outcome imaginable, you must all be feeling absolutely awful and so desperately worried for Caroline. sending her get well    and armfuls of love to you all to get through this. 

kj x


----------



## MrsRedcap

Oh Jo, poor Caroline  

Wishing her a very speedy recovery...It can't be easy for you all at all.

What I can't understand is why they didn't admit her on the Saturday and done surgery then, knowing her levels were rising and not dropping and nothing showing in the uterus, which is a sure sign of ectopic.  All this may have been avoided.

Sending you all  at this difficult time.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Mummytoone

Hi Jo

Just to say been thinking of you all today and wondering how Caroline is doing.

Much love


Lou xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Oh Jo

I am sat here in   thinking how scary the past few days have been for you all


Caroline is a very speacial lady for what she has done

Why does S*it happen to such kind people.................makes me so mad

massive hugs 

Mez
xxx


----------



## Jo

Thank you for your kind messages, Caroline is now home, emotional and in pain, but home is the best place to be to make yourself feel better.

I am shattered at the moment, not sleeping very well, and I have been put on antidepressants and sleeping pils to help me through this very difficult time, I have never had them before, but feel i need something to help me a little.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Celia

Oh Jo 

I have only just found out what has been going on the last days - what a scary time for you all and how cruel for it to end this way.

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Paul and Caroline and all her family at this time.

Love Celia


----------



## MrsRedcap

Jo my love,

Hoping that everyones love and thoughts are helping to comfort you.

Vicki x


----------



## Jennifer

Awwwww Jo

My heart goes out to you it really does 

Love and hugs
Jen xx xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Jo 
thinking of you all hunni.
Sending lots of  and 
Take care darlin
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## Mummytoone

Jo

A big big hug is coming your way. I hope that in the coming days and months things get much easier for you.

This is just so unbelievably unfair, I just cant believe it.

Sending lots of love to you


Lou xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Jo

I hope Caroline is better soon and wanted to send you a big   I hope you are feeling better soon too.

Shelley x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Jo

you have all been through so much- i really hate that this is happening to you all

you are in my thoughts always

hugs

Mez
x


----------



## KarenM

Jo and Paul

I've not been on for a few days.  I am so sorry to read your news.

Wishing you every strength to get through this

Sending you huge hugs

Karen x


----------



## cindyp

Jo

So sorry to read this, wishing Caroline a speedy recovery.

Cindy


----------



## janeo1

Jo and Paul

Thinking of you  all.  Hope Caroline is doing ok

Jane x


----------



## Jo

Tyank you everyone, Caroline is recovering very well,we have now looked at what happened to her, she ended up in intensive care with a blood transfusion, to add to everything else , still feel so bad about it all, just so pleased she is looking brighter every day.

love Jo
x x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥

*Aw, Jo hun, thinking of you all
Lots of love
Sparkles x*


----------



## Mummytoone

Hello Jo,

My lovely, you must try not to feel too guilty about what has happened, Im sure Caroline knew there were risks involved. She sounds like such a lovely, lovely SIIL and friend.

I am so pleased to hear she is recovering well now, it must have been such a scarey time for ALL of you. The main thing now is she is doing well and I hope you are looking after yourself too, you have all been through such a tough few weeks/months.

I havent stopped thinking about you all in the last few days. Just want to give you a big big hug.

Lots of love


Lou xxx


----------



## Freckles

Jo,

So pleased that she is making a good recovery, this must be so difficult for you, it's a tragic situation but try not to carry guilt around with you on top of your grief, this isn't your fault.

Take care
xxxxx


----------



## allison kate

Sending hugs hugs to you all   I hope your SIL is recovering well, how hard it must be for you all.  I hope you will be able to look ahead and find the strength to move forward from this, you are all incredible people and the love you share with each other is awe inspiring.

Allison xx


----------



## suemac38

So very sorry for the awful thing that has happened. I can't send enough hugs & happy thoughts your way.




Sue XX


----------



## CAREbear1

Just wanted you to know I am so so sorry Jo and Paul. This is so cruel. I don't have any answers. To be honest I am at a loss for what to say as I think this is so upsetting and cruel. I just want you to know I am thinking about you all and send you a big big hug.
lots of love


----------



## lisabelle

Just come back from holiday and read what's been going on.  Can't believe it!!!!  Just want you to know that I am thinking about you all.  Glad to hear Caroline is on the road to recovery.  Take care of yourself hun.

Lisa xx


----------



## Jo

Hi
Just to let you all know, Carolines HCG levels have gone down to 2 so that is good , we can hopefully start to improve now and get our heads around what has happened and what the future holds

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Jennifer

Jo

 Caroline

xx


----------



## Jo

I am finally going to close this thread , I really wish it could of continued for months to come, but for some reason it wasn't to be.

Thanks to everyone for your support, you have all helped more than you know.

Caroline is a very special part of our family, we are so sorry this happened to her, we are just pleased that she is OK, and recovering well.

Not sure we will ever do anymore tx now, it has scared us to much, I know we have our frostie , but it is all to raw to even think about that.

Its time now for us to get strong again, sort out our thoughts, and move on.

God it is so hard to even write about being childfree, let alone think about it  

Thanks again everyone.
love Jo
x x x


----------



## cleg

jo i have been away for a while + just caught up on your news

i am so sad that that Caroline had to go through so much pain but i am happy + relieved she is now home where she belongs to get love + support  

as for you + Paul i hope you find comfort + strength in each other   i really wish this all could have been different + tears have filled my eyes reading that you were wishing how this thread could have continued with happier news  

i hope + pray that whatever path you walk next you are happy when you get to the end, you deserve that if nothing else

you are all special + i will always think of you  

takecare

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Siobhan1

I am so sorry for your loss  

 to you all

xx


----------

